# المنتديات الأدبيه > الأعمال المنقولة >  تعال ابكِ شوي

## غسان

تعال ابكِ شوي ... زاوية مخصصة للبكاء ...

الموضوع مهدى لمحمد القسايمة 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

الله لا يوطرزلك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## غسان

> الله لا يوطرزلك


شو شايفك بتضحك وين ال :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> شو شايفك بتضحك وين ال


ما بعرف  :Bl (35):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Bl (14):  وبعدين معكو :Bl (14):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
.
.
. :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> ما بعرف


شو يا حبيبي بتضحك علنا وين ال  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  طلعهم بسرعة

----------


## غسان

> .
> .
> .




اه هيك ماشي الحال  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> .
> .
> .


حتى الشكل مش زابط معي  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب

معقول في بكاء بدون دموووع!!!!

----------


## غسان

> 


اوف عن جد اول صورة بتبكي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> معقول في بكاء بدون دموووع!!!!


كما هو معقول ان نجد قتيل يمشي على سطح الارض !!!

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كما هو معقول ان نجد قتيل يمشي على سطح الارض !!!


ااااخ يامحمد
صدقني بعدك ماشفت اشي من هالزمن...والانسان كلما كبر رح يكتشف قديش كان مخدوع بالحياه وقديش برئ ورح تمر عليه ايام ويعيش اشياء كان يشوفها بس بالمسلسلات وماكان يصدق انها موجود بالواقع

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اي يالله على قولة نانسي.. الدنيا حلوه :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> ااااخ يامحمد
> صدقني بعدك ماشفت اشي من هالزمن...والانسان كلما كبر رح يكتشف قديش كان مخدوع بالحياه وقديش برئ ورح تمر عليه ايام ويعيش اشياء كان يشوفها بس بالمسلسلات وماكان يصدق انها موجود بالواقع


اكيد ...... مهيه المسلسلات تصوير للواقع

----------


## زهره التوليب

> اي يالله على قولة نانسي.. الدنيا حلوه


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:Icon31:   :Bl (3):   :Smile:   :Icon15:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

*شو هاد بدورو  ع الحزن ادواره 

*

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## diyaomari

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

> 


*سيد غسان ..
ممكن سؤال هلا هاد الموضوع شو قصتو ما الهدف منو*

----------


## غسان

> *سيد غسان ..
> ممكن سؤال هلا هاد الموضوع شو قصتو ما الهدف منو*


الهدف منه ترك مجال لمحمد القسايمة انه يعبر عن حزنة بعيداً عن الدردشة ... جنني بالدردشة كل رد اله في  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  قلت خليني اعمله موضوع خاص  :Db465236ff:  .. 
وهلأ كل عضو زعلان يفوت هون ويعبر عن حزنه  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> الهدف منه ترك مجال لمحمد القسايمة انه يعبر عن حزنة بعيداً عن الدردشة ... جنني بالدردشة كل رد اله في  قلت خليني اعمله موضوع خاص  .. 
> وهلأ كل عضو زعلان يفوت هون ويعبر عن حزنه


*
يا ريت ما سألت لأنك كترت أحمر 
المرة الجاي لما بسألك جاوب بكلمة وحدة بس*

----------


## diyaomari

> *
> يا ريت ما سألت لأنك كترت أحمر 
> المرة الجاي لما بسألك جاوب بكلمة وحدة بس*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## آلجوري

> 


*هاد الموضوع انقلب تعال اضحك اشوي*

----------


## غسان

> *
> يا ريت ما سألت لأنك كترت أحمر 
> المرة الجاي لما بسألك جاوب بكلمة وحدة بس*


 :Db465236ff:  بدون احمر

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

والله مش ناقصنا غم حسان ومحمد
قايمين بالواجب من دون موضوع  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله لا يوطرزلكوا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> 


شكلك مكيفه على العياط :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> شكلك مكيفه على العياط



 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


عشو مبسوط
ممنوع الضحك هون :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكلك مكيفه على العياط


في منه :Smile:

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

من الأسهل علينا تقبل موت من نحب.
على تقبل فكرة فقدانه,
واكتشاف أن بإمكانه مواصلة الحياة بكل تفاصيلها دوننا.
ذلك أن في الموت تساويا في الفقدان,
نجد فيه عزاءنا.

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> من الأسهل علينا تقبل موت من نحب.
> على تقبل فكرة فقدانه,
> واكتشاف أن بإمكانه مواصلة الحياة بكل تفاصيلها دوننا.
> ذلك أن في الموت تساويا في الفقدان,
> نجد فيه عزاءنا.


كلام منطقي :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> من الأسهل علينا تقبل موت من نحب.
> على تقبل فكرة فقدانه,
> واكتشاف أن بإمكانه مواصلة الحياة بكل تفاصيلها دوننا.
> ذلك أن في الموت تساويا في الفقدان,
> نجد فيه عزاءنا.



الموت يتضمن الفقدان , فقدان ابدي...
اذن المصيبه في الموت تكمن في الفقدان.. لو لا يوجد فقدان في الموت لهان الموت على سائر البشر.

----------


## زهره التوليب

> الموت يتضمن الفقدان , فقدان ابدي...
> اذن المصيبه في الموت تكمن في الفقدان.. لو لا يوجد فقدان في الموت لهان الموت على سائر البشر.


برأيك وجود من تحب مع شخص اخر...يعيش معه كل تفاصيل الحياه..وبفرح..يكمل حياته كأنك لم تكن الهواء ..والماء...او حتى الدم...والدواء لروحه ذات يوم...هو شئ سهل!!!!!!

هل يوجد امامك خيار اخر غير ان تكرهه..تحاول تنساه...تفتح صدرك وتجتثه من الاعماق....لكن كلها احلام فهو موجود باعماق اعماقك رغما عنك..ولايغيب عن خاطرك لو دقيقه...
لو انه مات لحزنت عليه...لدعوت له....لحلمت ان تلتقيان في الجنه....ولكن وجوده مع اخر بعيدا عنك يحرمك حتى من الحلم بان تلتقيان في الجنه...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> من الأسهل علينا تقبل موت من نحب.
> على تقبل فكرة فقدانه,
> واكتشاف أن بإمكانه مواصلة الحياة بكل تفاصيلها دوننا.
> ذلك أن في الموت تساويا في الفقدان,
> نجد فيه عزاءنا.


عفكره هاي العبارات قرأتها من خانه الحكمه الموجوده في المنتدى وعجبتني كتير

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> برأيك وجود من تحب مع شخص اخر...يعيش معه كل تفاصيل الحياه..وبفرح..يكمل حياته كأنك لم تكن الهواء ..والماء...او حتى الدم...والدواء لروحه ذات يوم...هو شئ سهل!!!!!!
> 
> هل يوجد امامك خيار اخر غير ان تكرهه..تحاول تنساه...تفتح صدرك وتجتثه من الاعماق....لكن كلها احلام فهو موجود باعماق اعماقك رغما عنك..ولايغيب عن خاطرك لو دقيقه...
> لو انه مات لحزنت عليه...لدعوت له....لحلمت ان تلتقيان في الجنه....ولكن وجوده مع اخر بعيدا عنك يحرمك حتى من الحلم بان تلتقيان في الجنه...


في هذه الحاله, هذا حرمان وليس فقدان.. الحرمان في نظري حاله متطوره اساسها الفقدان. 
و بالطبع  لا نتسطيع وما علينا الا وجود وخلق سلبيات لذلك الشخص و نقنع نفسنا بها حتى نقدر على النسيان وما هو بسهل..

----------


## زهره التوليب

> في هذه الحاله, هذا حرمان وليس فقدان.. الحرمان في نظري حاله متطوره اساسها الفقدان. 
> و بالطبع  لا نتسطيع وما علينا الا وجود وخلق سلبيات لذلك الشخص و نقنع نفسنا بها حتى نقدر على النسيان وما هو بسهل..


معك حق ياعمار...لكن صدقني اذا كان الحب حقيقي مستحيل تقدر تقنع نفسك باي سيئات وحتى باحسن الاحوال اذا شفت وعرفت سيئات الشخص الاخر بتكون صغيييييره كتير وم الها اي قيمه قدام الفراق....او الحرمان.....والحل الوحيد هو النسيان...النسيان نعمه

----------


## زهره التوليب

لكن النسيان بده زمن طويل....وبده تعويض كمان

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> معك حق ياعمار...لكن صدقني اذا كان الحب حقيقي مستحيل تقدر تقنع نفسك باي سيئات وحتى باحسن الاحوال اذا شفت وعرفت سيئات الشخص الاخر بتكون صغيييييره كتير وم الها اي قيمه قدام الفراق....او الحرمان.....والحل الوحيد هو النسيان...النسيان نعمه


تماما.... :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  وين محمد مختفي

----------


## آلجوري

> وين محمد مختفي


*محمد الو فترة النت مفصول عندو*

----------


## غسان

> *محمد الو فترة النت مفصول عندو*


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب



----------


## زهره التوليب

> حبيبي ، لهذا العيد عنوان مختلف وطقوسٌ جديده .. القهوه المره في المنزل أخذت نكهتها من مراره القلب ، والصوت مبحوح لايستطيع مجامله الزوار ، ودمع العين يكاد يفضح حزني ، جلست وأوراقك نتبادل الحديث عنك ، أخبرتني القصائد الكثير .. والآن وأنا أكتب أكاد اكون مقتنعه اكثر ، بأنك كنت تكتب للمستقبل ، بأنك كنت تعلم جيداً ذات يوم سأجلس هنا ،وقصائدك فقط ..هي كل ما املك ، لأجد فيها اخبارك واعترافاتك ،لأكتشف أنك تحبني أكثر .. لتختنق (( كل عام وأنت بخير )) في داخلي وهي تبحث عن طيفك ولو وهماً لأرسلها إليك .. وإذكر ذلك العيد .. حيث ركضنا في الشوارع المزدحمه بالاطفال ..كالاطفال .. وحيث كانت اغصاني واغصانك ..تختصر عمر الكون ..بعناقها .. أحبك ... وأقفل القوس


في الم اكتر من هيك؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وين محمد مختفي


ها قد عدت يا صديقي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  

و اجفاني تحار ببقايا الدموع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

فلي من الحزن منجم  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

و من فحيح الزمان انواءٌ كالشموع  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

*

ليش عم تبكوا ؟

*

----------


## زهره التوليب

هادي زاويه خاصه للدموع ..ومن دون شرح و اسباب

----------


## باريسيا

> هادي زاويه خاصه للدموع ..ومن دون شرح و اسباب


عنجد ؟


!!!!

----------


## زهره التوليب

عنجد
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

يحكى ان العمر قصير



وبان الانسان يانس باخيه



ويجده بعد عناء على ضفة نائية من فوضى الالم



ولكننا نادرا ما نحافظ على انسنا طويلا



تاخذهم جميعا امواج لا لون لها

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كانت القسوة خطيئتك . .
> و كان الكبرياء خطيئتي . .
> و حين التحمت الخطيئتان
> كان الفراق مولودهما الجهنمي


great words

----------


## زهره التوليب

> و أيضا أغفر لك
> أنك حولتني من عصفور الرحيل
> إلى مسمار مثبت في تابوت الغم
> كنت ممتلئة بك ، راضية مكتفية بك
> و لكن زمننا كان مثقوبا
> يهرب منه رمل الفرح بسرعة


great words

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما تتسلل الينا الذكرى من صمت حزننا 

و تعترينا رغبة وحشية في معانقة السماء 

و تنهار قيم الفضيلة و تبدو كطفل صغير لا يجلب الا ابكاء 

نتمنى لو اننا نمتلك بساط القدر السحري 

كي نسافر الى الحد الفاصل بين دموع العشاق و احلامهم 

نتمنى لو تستوي انسانيتنا مع رغبتنا الى الموت 

ثم نرتطم بحاجز ناري من تقنين الانسان بمادية الكون 

ذلك الحاجز الذي ينتحر في حرمه انبل العشاق 

و تسيل على اطرافه عصائر من قلوب متحطة

فلا نملك الا البكاء

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> عندما تتسلل الينا الذكرى من صمت حزننا 
> 
> و تعترينا رغبة وحشية في معانقة السماء 
> 
> و تنهار قيم الفضيلة و تبدو كطفل صغير لا يجلب الا ابكاء 
> 
> نتمنى لو اننا نمتلك بساط القدر السحري 
> 
> كي نسافر الى الحد الفاصل بين دموع العشاق و احلامهم 
> ...


اهلا بعودتك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اهلا بعودتك


اهلا بكِ  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


اني احبك عندما تبكين .......... :Eh S(2): 

و احب و جهك غائما و حزين ....... :Eh S(2): 

بعض النساء وجوههن جميله ........ :Eh S(2): 

و تصير اجمل عندما تبكين ..........:eh_s(2):

----------


## ashrafwater

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عندما تتسلل الينا الذكرى من صمت حزننا 
> 
> و تعترينا رغبة وحشية في معانقة السماء 
> 
> و تنهار قيم الفضيلة و تبدو كطفل صغير لا يجلب الا ابكاء 
> 
> نتمنى لو اننا نمتلك بساط القدر السحري 
> 
> كي نسافر الى الحد الفاصل بين دموع العشاق و احلامهم 
> ...



لكنني سئمت نكهه البكاء....اني ابحث عن فرح كالسكين...يذبح احزاني ويدفن كل الالم السنين....
ترى هل سأعثر على ذلك الفرح؟

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

نزار قباني

إغضب



إغضبْ كما تشاءُ..

واجرحْ أحاسيسي كما تشاءُ

حطّم أواني الزّهرِ والمرايا

هدّدْ بحبِّ امرأةٍ سوايا..

فكلُّ ما تفعلهُ سواءُ..

كلُّ ما تقولهُ سواءُ..

فأنتَ كالأطفالِ يا حبيبي

نحبّهمْ.. مهما لنا أساؤوا..



إغضبْ!

فأنتَ رائعٌ حقاً متى تثورُ

إغضب!

فلولا الموجُ ما تكوَّنت بحورُ..

كنْ عاصفاً.. كُنْ ممطراً..

فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ

إغضب!

فلنْ أجيبَ بالتحدّي

فأنتَ طفلٌ عابثٌ..

يملؤهُ الغرورُ..

وكيفَ من صغارها..

تنتقمُ الطيورُ؟



إذهبْ..

إذا يوماً مللتَ منّي..

واتهمِ الأقدارَ واتّهمني..

أما أنا فإني..

سأكتفي بدمعي وحزني..

فالصمتُ كبرياءُ

والحزنُ كبرياءُ

إذهبْ..

إذا أتعبكَ البقاءُ..

فالأرضُ فيها العطرُ والنساءُ..

وعندما تحتاجُ كالطفلِ إلى حناني..

فعُدْ إلى قلبي متى تشاءُ..

فأنتَ في حياتيَ الهواءُ..

وأنتَ.. عندي الأرضُ والسماءُ..



إغضبْ كما تشاءُ

واذهبْ كما تشاءُ

واذهبْ.. متى تشاءُ

لا بدَّ أن تعودَ ذاتَ يومٍ

وقد عرفتَ ما هوَ الوفاءُ...

----------


## زهره التوليب

> فإنَّ قلبي دائماً غفورُ


لا تغرك هذه الكلمات...يا طائري الحزين
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


 :Db465236ff:  الله يسامحك بتضحك على دمعنا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الله يسامحك بتضحك على دمعنا


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

> 


 :Db465236ff:  الكنافه مأثره عليك

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=center]


*إني رأيت النّار هذي خلُتها ........... أحزان قلبي أيّما أحزانِ!

فكأنما الأحزان جمرٌ حارقٌ ........... يكوي فؤاد الحائر الولهانِ

نارٌ تأجّج هولَها وتضرّمت ........... أبداً وتلك طبيعة النيرانِ...

فإذا بماء البحر في أمواجه ........... هاجت، لتخمد شعلة الشُّطآن

كالقلب يجلي عنه غمٌ غمّه ........... بقراءة الأذكار والقرآنِ

هي بلسمٌ يشفي الجراح جميعها ........... ويعيد الاستقرار للإنسَانِ

فاعلم بأن ربّك وحده.. ........... ما في الوجود له إله ثاني



أحمد العينزان* [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=center]كم مره علي ان اعيد ترتيب...أعماق نفسي?[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> الكنافه مأثره عليك


 :Db465236ff:  سوالفك

----------


## زهره التوليب

> سوالفك


 :Db465236ff:

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=center]يامن هواه اعزه واذلني

كيف السبيل إلى وصالك دلني


و تركتني حيران صبا هائما

أرعى النجوم و أنت في


نوم هني


عاهدتني أن لا تميل عن


الهوى و حلفت ياغصن

أن لا تنثني


هب النسيم و مال غصن مثله

أين الزمان و أين ماعاهدتني


واصلتني حتى ملكت حشاشتي و رجعت


من بعد الوصال هجرتني لمل ملكت قياد

سري بالهوى و علمت اني عاشق لك [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> نزار قباني
> 
> إغضب
> 
> 
> 
> إغضبْ كما تشاءُ..
> 
> واجرحْ أحاسيسي كما تشاءُ
> ...


القصيدة بصوت اصالة 

http://www.melody4arab.com/player/player_3866.htm

----------


## حلم حياتي

:Acebf6cab7:   :Eh S(16): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> حبيبي ..
> ترعبني شهيتك لادانتي ، تطل من عينيك بقسوة محاكم التفتيش
> و برودة غدائرهم الاصطناعية ..
> ترعبني شكوكك المتأهبة أبداً للإنطلاق بسناكبها فوق بؤبؤ عيني
> التين ترمقانك أبداً بحب عصفور طار ألف عام وسط الريح و العواصف
> حتى وجد وطنه في صدرك ...


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## آلجوري

*

بعدكم بتبكو .........*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *
> 
> بعدكم بتبكو .........*


 :Db465236ff:  شايفه
شوي رح نغرق بدموعهم

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> 


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 




 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> اني احبك عندما تبكين ..........
> 
> و احب و جهك غائما و حزين .......
> 
> بعض النساء وجوههن جميله ........
> 
> و تصير اجمل عندما تبكين ..........:eh_s(2):


عشرين  ألف امرأة احببت 
عشرين  ألف امرأة احببت 
عشرين  ألف امرأة جربت 
وعندما التقيت فيكي يا حبيبتي .. شعرت اني الان قد بدأت


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عشرين  ألف امرأة احببت 
> عشرين  ألف امرأة احببت 
> عشرين  ألف امرأة جربت 
> وعندما التقيت فيكي يا حبيبتي .. شعرت اني الان قد بدأت


الله يسعدك ياغسان ضحكتني :Db465236ff: ...بس ما تكون ماخد منهج نزار قباني في الحب...ترى مصيبه :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> الله يسعدك ياغسان ضحكتني...بس ما تكون ماخد منهج نزار قباني في الحب...ترى مصيبه


 :Db465236ff:  .. لا بس هاي القصيدة بحبها .. محمد كتب شوي منها .. وانا كملتها

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> كانت القسوة خطيئتك . .
> و كان الكبرياء خطيئتي . .
> و حين التحمت الخطيئتان
> كان الفراق مولودهما الجهنمي


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> *إني رأيت النّار هذي خلُتها ........... أحزان قلبي أيّما أحزانِ!
> 
> فكأنما الأحزان جمرٌ حارقٌ ........... يكوي فؤاد الحائر الولهانِ
> 
> نارٌ تأجّج هولَها وتضرّمت ........... أبداً وتلك طبيعة النيرانِ...
> 
> ...



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

شكرا زهرة التوليب كثريلنا من هيك اشعار محزنة و جميلة

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> .. لا بس هاي القصيدة بحبها .. محمد كتب شوي منها .. وانا كملتها


هاي القصيدة عازي مش بس بعشقها مدمن عليها

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا زهرة التوليب كثريلنا من هيك اشعار محزنة و جميلة


ولايهمك...كل شئ بوقع تحت ايدي بقطع القلب رح احطه هون :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

*

......... ( مساء الحزن ) .........

مساء الحزن وأوجاع القلوب وطعنة السكيـن
مساء الهم ياهمي وحزني وأكبـر أوجاعـي

أقول الآه من جور الزمان وتنقسـم نصفيـن
وأخليها تعذبني ..وأنـا أدري مالهـا داعـي

ثمان إسنين يادمع الحسافه..من ثمان إسنين
أسلي الجرح بكفوف الوداع ..وللأسف واعي

يشين الجرح لوجاني على غفله من الغاليـن
يتل القلب من بين الضلوع ويلـوي ذراعـي

هنا.. كان الامل ضايع..سحابة زيف مع وافين
وفيت ولا قدرت أنسى الحنين وعشقي لقاعي

انا ادري ماعلى العشاق لوم ان كانهم مقفيـن
لأن الوقت ماخلـى الرعيـه تتبـع الراعـي

كريمين الوفا عاشوا وماتـوا ناقليـن الديـن
وانا ماعشت من شان الليالي تخلف أطباعـي

أنا طبع الوفا طبعي..شريت دون الشين
سريت ولاحنى راسي سوى جودي ومرجاعي*
منقول

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]كم يلزمها من الأكاذيب, كي تواصل الحياة وكأنه لم يأت! كم يلزمها من الصدق, كي تقنعه أنها انتظرته حقّا![/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]وينك تغيب وتترك البال مشغول
> ليتك تحس بلهفتي واشتياقي
> كني بدونك روح والجسم مشلول
> ماحدن يحس بجمرتي واحتراقي
> كل ما سالت قالولي لاحول
> نيران شوقك تنطفي بالتلاقي [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

يالله خلينا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  شوي

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=center]بس كلمه وحده:
الامــاكن كلهـا مشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــاقه لك[/align]

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

[align=center]بس كلمه وحده:
الامــاكن كلهـا مشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــاقه لك[/align]
















يا رايقة انتي ........

ابكو لحالكو ....

انا مش جاي على بالي ابكي ...*

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *
> 
> 
> يا رايقة انتي ........
> 
> ابكو لحالكو ....
> 
> انا مش جاي على بالي ابكي ...*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]بس كلمه وحده:
> الامــاكن كلهـا مشتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــاقه لك[/align]



 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]بصير اعصب ؟؟
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

ما أروع البكاء ...
ما أروع البكاء عندما يأتي من نفسٍ تعذبت ... ما أروع البكاء والمشاعر قد كُذّبَتْ
ما أروع البكاء لعينٍ لم يسبق أن بكت .. ما أروع البكاء بعد أن أرهقت
ما أروع البكاء لروحٍ أشفقت .. ما أروع البكاء إذا ما تلوعت
ما أروع البكاء لأجسادٍ بالحزن أوهِنت .. ما أروع البكاء لأحاسيسٍ تمزعت
ما أروع البكاء إذا الأحبة ودَّعت .. ما أروع البكاء لمشاعرٍ تجمدتْ
ما أروع البكاء لفقد أيدٍ في الخير أبدعت .. حيث قابلتها صنوف التنكر وتنوعت
ما أروع البكاء لأشلائي التي تفرعت .. ما أروع البكاء على أحزاني التي طغت
ما أروع البكاء لفقد حبيبةٍ أبتْ .. ما أروع البكاء على مصادرها التي من قبل أنبعت
ما أروع البكاء على رحيل زهراتِ شبابي .. ما أروع البكاء على ذبولها بعد أن أينعت
ما أروع البكاء حين تتجمد العبرات بالمقل التي من قبل تجملت .. ما أروع البكاء على نظرات العطف التي تسمرت
ما أروع البكاء على الألحان الجميلة التي أنشزت .. ما أروع البكاء عليها وبها العصافير قد شدت
ما أروع البكاء على أيامي التي مضت .. ما أروع البكاء عليها وقد حسبتها تعدَّلت
ما أروع البكاء على حياتي التي ترملت .. ما أروع البكاء على صداقاتٍ من قبل توطدت
ما أروع البكاء على صوري التي تمزقت .. ما أروع البكاء على ذكرياتها التي خلّدت

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## زهره التوليب

> [align=center]بصير اعصب ؟؟
> 
> [/align]


ليش عصبتي؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حان وقت الدموع ....!!!

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

صبايا خفوا علينا شوي...هاي زاويه للدموع :SnipeR (30): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عفواَ هذه الزاوية مخصصه للدموع فقط فأرجو من المشرف حذف جميع المشاركات المخالفة ...... مع احترامي للجميع

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

هاي مجاملة مع محمد قسايمة [/align]

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]حبيبتي لماذا تأتيني من كل الكون 

تريثي عليّ قليلاً 

فقد مُت منذ عام 

الا الحزن 

عجيب هذا المخلوق 

كائن في بيئة ميتة 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center]الموضوع مش للضحك ، يعني لازم اظل اكرر 

كما أرجو نقل الموضوع للمنتدى العام او الثقافي [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]الموضوع مش للضحك ، يعني لازم اظل اكرر 
> 
> كما أرجو نقل الموضوع للمنتدى العام او الثقافي [/align]


البكاء مش ثقافه تنقلها على المنتدى الثقافي..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> البكاء مش ثقافه تنقلها على المنتدى الثقافي..


مثل ما بدك عمار ..... مش رح احط بكاء بهذا الكم من المشاعر بعد اليوم !!

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[BIMG]http://vb.arabseyes.com/uploaded/129613_1203074983.jpg[/BIMG]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[BIMG]http://nada2004.jeeran.com/images/7elwaaa.jpg[/BIMG]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ما أروع البكاء ...
> ما أروع البكاء عندما يأتي من نفسٍ تعذبت ... ما أروع البكاء والمشاعر قد كُذّبَتْ
> ما أروع البكاء لعينٍ لم يسبق أن بكت .. ما أروع البكاء بعد أن أرهقت
> ما أروع البكاء لروحٍ أشفقت .. ما أروع البكاء إذا ما تلوعت
> ما أروع البكاء لأجسادٍ بالحزن أوهِنت .. ما أروع البكاء لأحاسيسٍ تمزعت
> ما أروع البكاء إذا الأحبة ودَّعت .. ما أروع البكاء لمشاعرٍ تجمدتْ
> ما أروع البكاء لفقد أيدٍ في الخير أبدعت .. حيث قابلتها صنوف التنكر وتنوعت
> ما أروع البكاء لأشلائي التي تفرعت .. ما أروع البكاء على أحزاني التي طغت
> ما أروع البكاء لفقد حبيبةٍ أبتْ .. ما أروع البكاء على مصادرها التي من قبل أنبعت
> ...




 ما أروع البكاء ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قلب لا يعرف البكاء ..



كيف أقولها.. وقلبي يتألم من البكاء



كيف أحببت يوماً قلب ً لا يعرف البكاء




كيف أشتقت لعينيك وأبحث عنها بين النجوم




هل تعرف حقاً معني البكاء




هل تعرف يوماً معنى الوفاء




هل تركت القلب يهوا وعشقت البكاء




أبداً لن تعرف البكاء




لن يعرف قلبك البكاء 




هل تعلمت كيف تبكي



هل فازت عيناك بقلبي



هل عشقت الحب مثلي



أبدأ لن تكون حبيبي



هل رأيت بريق عيناي



هل سمعت صوت الناي



هل عشقت الحب من أجلى ولم تحب سواى



أبداً لن تكون حبيبي



لن تعرف البكاء



لن يعرف قلبك البكاء


copied from another site

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

وبكت على شاطئ الحب ..




لا تبكي وأرحلى .. فإتركيني ولا تعودين

لن أبكي د معتي .. فلا تستأذني الرحيل

خذي ما أحضرتيه معك .. فأنا قادر على البقاء

خذي كل شئ معك .. فقد ضاع عمري هباء

لا تبكي .. فالبكاء هنا ليس له طريق

أبعد كل الحب أكون أنا الغريق

لا تبكي .. فالحب قد مات

لقد رحلت معه كل الأمواج.. ولم تبقى سوى موجة النجاة

لا تبكي .. فقد مات الحب مات

مات الحب .. مات

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كيف تدمع عيناي من أجلك

كيف أصحو الليل.. لأرى وجهك

هل تركتِ القلب يهواكِ !

هل رأيتُ حبك.. في سماءِ !

أبداً لن أهواكِ ..

لن أكون كبش فداكِ ..

لن تدمع عيناي لأجلك ..

لن أبكي .. لن أسعد عيناكِ

كنت أحبك .. لكني الآن أحاول أنساكِ

كنت أحبك .. واليوم يضيع هواكِ

أمن أجلك أنتِ أحببت الحياه !

أمن أجلك أنتِ أبكي ................... أبداً لا

لن أبكي..........لن أبكي.................لن أبكي.......

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

القصائد التي وضعتها للشاعر/ طلال المصري

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

أتعرفين هذا الطريق .. إنه طريق الوداع

كيف أودع حبيبي والدموع تتساقط منه

خذي هذا المنديل .. ولا تدعيني أرى شئ

كيف أقولها وقلبي الآن يتحطم شئً فشئ

سيدتي إنه طريق الوداع .. فإسمحي لي أن أودعكِ

إسمحي لي أن أمحو الذكريات من فوق عاتقكِ

كيف يفعلوا بنا كل هذا .. أوكلما أحببنا الحب يأتي من يفرقنا

أوكلما نشرب كأس الحنان تأتي القسوة تعانقنا

أحببتكِ أنتِ .. فو اللهِ ما براحل أنا دونكِ أبدا

أحببتكِ أنتِ .. ولازلتُ أعشق قلبك أبداً أبدا .




حبيبتي..

لن أغادر بدونك.. سوف تأتين معي

سأشعر بالدفئ داخل قلبك

سأشعل كل الحطب وأنير طريق العودة

يجب أن نعود سوياً .. لن يهزمنا أحد

حبيبتي ..

أتذكرين طريق الوداع .. إذن لنودعه سوياً

الوداع..


الشاعر/ طلال المصري

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الشاعر فاروق جويدة .




مرثيَّةُ حُلْم !


دعني وجرحي فقد خابت أمانينا

هل من زمان يعيد النبض يحيينا

يا ساقي الحزن لا تعجب في وطني

نهر من الحزن يجري في روابينا

كم من زمان كئيب الوجه فرقنا

واليوم عدنا ونفس الجرح يدمينا

جرحي عميق خدعنا في المداوينا

لا الجرح يشفى ولا الشكوى تعزينا

كان الدواء سموما في ضمائرنا

فكيف جئنا بداء كي يداوينا

* * *

هل من طبيب يداوي جرح أمته

هل من إمام لدرب الحق يهدينا

كان الحنين إلى الماضي يؤرقنا

واليوم نبكي على الماضي ويبكينا

من يرجع العمر منكم من يبادلني

يوما بعمري ونحيي طيف ماضينا

إنا نموت فمن بالحق يبعثنا

لم يبق شيء سوى صمت يواسينا

صرنا عرايا أمام الناس يفزعنا

ليل تخفى طويلا في مآقينا

صرنا عرايا وكل الأرض قد شهدت

أنا قطعنا بأيدينا أيادينا

* * *

يوما بنينا قصور المجد شامخة

والآن نسأل عن حلم يوارينا

أين الإمام رسول الله يجمعنا

فاليأس والحزن كالبركان يلقينا

دين من النور بين الخلق جمعنا

ودين طه ورب الناس يغنينا

يا جامع الناس حول الحق قد وهنت

فينا المروءة أعيتنا مآسينا

بيروت في اليم ماتت قدسنا انتحرت

ونحن في العار نسقي وحلنا طينا

بغداد تبكي وطهران يحاصرها

بحر من الدم بات الآن يسقينا

هذي دمانا رسول الله تغرقنا

هل من زمان بنور العدل يحمينا

أي الدماء شهيد كلها حملت

في الليل يوما سهام القهر تردينا

القدس في القيد تبكي من فوارسها

دمع المنابر يشكو للمصلينا

حكامنا ضيعونا حينما اختلفوا

باعوا المآذن والقرآن والدينا

حكامنا أشعلوا النيران في غدنا

ومزقوا الصبح في أحشاء وادينا

مالي أرى الخوف فينا ساكنا أبدا

ممن نخاف ألم نعرف أعادينا؟

أعداءنا من أضاعوا السيف من يدنا

وأودعونا سجون الليل تطوينا

أعداؤنا من توارى صوتهم فزعا

والأرض تسبى وبيروت تنادينا

أعدائنا أوهمونا آه كم زعموا

وكم خدعنا بوعد عاش يشقينا

قد خدرونا بصبح كاذب زمنا..

فكيف نأمل في يأس يمنينا

* * *

أي الحكايا ستروى عارنا جلل

نحن الهوان وذل القدس يكفينا

من باعنا خبروني كلهم صمتوا

والأرض صارت مزانا للمرابينا

هل من زمان نقي يف ضمائرنا

يحيي الشموخ الذي ولى فيحيينا

يا ساقي الحزن دعني إنني ثمل

إنا شربناه قهرا ما بأيدينا

عمري شموع على درب المنى احترقت

والعمر ذاب وصار الحلم سكينا

كم من ظلام ثقيل عاش يغرقنا

حتى انتفضنا فمزقنا دياجينا

العمر في الحلم أودعناه من زمن

والحلم ضاع ولا شيء يعزينا

كنا نرى الحق نورا في بصائرنا

والآن للزيف حصن في مآقينا

كنا إذا ما توارى الحلم عانقنا

حلم جديد يغني في روابينا

كنا إذا خاننا فرع نقطعه

وفوق أشلاءه تمضي أغانينا

كنا إذا ما استكان النور في دمنا

في الصبح ننسى ظلاما عاش يطوينا

كنا إذا اشتد فينا اليأس وانكسرت

منا السيوف ونادانا.. منادينا

عدنا إلى الله عل الله يرحمنا

والآن نخجل منه من معاصينا

الآن يرجف سيف الزور في يدنا

فكيف صارت كهوف الزيف تؤوينا

هل من زمان يعيد السيف مشتعلا

لا شيء والله غير السيف يبقينا

يا خالد السيف لا تعجب ففي زمني

باعوا المآذن والقرآن راضينا

هم من ترابك يا ابن العاص في دمنا

ثأر طويل لهيب العار يكوينا

قم يا بلال وأذن صمتنا عدم

كل الذي كان طهرا لم يعد فينا

هل من صلاح بسيف الحق يجمعنا

في القدس يوما فيحييها.. و يحيينا

هل من صلاح يداوي جرح أمته

ويطلع الصبح نارا من ليالينا

هل من صلاح الشعب هده أمل

ما زال رغم عناد الجرح يشفينا

هل من صلاح يعيد السيف في يدنا

ولتبتروها فقد شلت أيادينا

* * *

حزني عنيد وجرحي أنت يا وطني

لا شيء بعدك مهما كان.. يغنينا

إني أرى القدس في عينيك ساجدة

تبكي عليك وأنت الآن تبكينا

آه من العمر جرح عاش في دمنا

جئنا نداويه يأبى أن يداوينا

ما زال في العين طيف القدس يجمعنا

لا الحلم مات ولا الأحزان تنسينا

لا القدس عادت ولا أحلامنا هدأت

وقد نموت وتحيينا أمانينا

ما أثقل العمر.. لا حلم ولا وطن..

ولا أمان ولا سيف... ليحمينا

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

يأس الطريق ! سألتُ الطريق : لماذا تعبت ؟
فقال بحزن : من السائرين
أنين الحيارى ..ضجيج السكارى
زحام الدموع على الراحلين
وبين الحنايا بقايا أمان
وأشلاءُ حب وعمرٌ حزين
وفوق المضاجع عطر الغواني
وليلٌ يعربد في الجائعين
وطفلٌ تغرب بين الليالي
وضاع غريباً مع الضائعين
وشيخٌ جفاهُ زمانٌ عقيم
تهاوت علي رمال السنين
وليلٌ تمزقنا راحتاهُ
كأنا خلقنا لكي نستكين
وزهرٌ ترنح فوق الروابي
ومات حزيناً على العاشقين
فمن ذا سيرحمُ دمع الطريق
وقد صار وحلاً من السائرين
همستُ إلى الدرب : صبراً جميلاً
فقال : يئستُ من الصابرين !

 الشاعر فاروق جويدة .

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

أثريت الموضوع يا عبد الله فجزيل الشكر لك 

عمار > اتوقع هلا الموضوع صار يستحق المنتدى الثقافي 

ما في اثنين بختلفوا انه حرام هيك اشعار توجد بالحانه

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الطائر الحزين 

عُدْتُ بلا حِسَّ ولا خاطِرِ.. 	 كأنًّني عُشٌ بلا طائِرِ!
عُشٌّ كَثيبٌ نالَ منه الِبلَى 	يَفِيضُ بالبؤسِ على الناظِر!
واهٍ على ماضٍ قطفتُ المُنَى 	ريَّانَةً مِن رَوْضِهِ النَّاضِرِ!
وَلَّى فلم يَبْقَ سوى مُهْجَةٍ 	.. غابِرُها يَبْكِي على الحاضِرِ.. !
يَبْكي عليه.. ثم يَرْضى البِلى 	كلاهما.. من أَلَمٍ صاهِرِ!
ولا يَضيقانِ بَلاُوائِهِ 	ولا يًثُورانِ على الواتِِرِ!
فرُبَّما كانتْ بِطَيَّاتهِ 	نُعْمى تُعيدُ الرِّبْحَ للخاسِرِ!
مُضاعَفاً يَنْسى بآلائِهِ 	ما كانَ من ناهٍ.. ومن آمِر!
ورُبَّ حَظِّ عاثِرٍ يَنْتَهي 	بِرَبِّهِ لِلأَمَلِ الزَّاهِرِ!
خواطِرٌ هذي جَلاها الأَسى 	بعد الدُّجى الحالِكِ للشّاَعِرِ!
لكنَّهُ صابَرَ حتى اسْتَوَتْ 	وضَّاءَةَ الباطِنِ والظَّاهِرِ!
حقائِقاً عادَ بِها ناعِماً 	باللاَّبِنِ المُغْدِقِ والتَّامِرِ!
يا ذاتَ أَمْسى.. يا جَلاَل الهوى 	يا ذاتَ حُبِّي الوامقِ الطاَّهِرِ!
يا رّبَّةَ السِّحْر الذي قادني 	إلى الذُّرى ذاتِ السَّنا الباهِرِ!
ثُمَّ إلى الدّرْكِ.. إلى شِقْوَةٍ 	أوَّلُها يَعْثُرُ بِالآخِر!
كيف طَوى ذاك الجمالَ الرَّدى 	وانْقَلَبَ السِّحْرُ عَلى السَّاحِرِ؟!
عاد به المَهْجُورُ في جَنّةٍ 	ولَيْسَ بالباكي ولا السَّاخِرِ
وليس بالتَّاعِسِ من جَوْرِهِ 	وليس بالآسِي على الجائِرِ!
وأَنْتِ ما عُدْتِ سوى لِلأسَى 	بعد الخَنى. بعد الضُّحى العابِرِ!
ما أَرْوَعَ القِصَّة هذي الَّتي 	تَرْوِي عن المَهْجُورِ والهَاجِرِ!

* * *
وسأَلْتُ نَفْسي. ما الذي يُجْدي الهوى 	في حالّتيْه.. بِوَصْلِهِ وبِصَدِّهِ؟!
هل لو سَعِدْتُ بِقُرْبِهِ ونَوالِهِ 	أغدْو الرَّفِيعَ بِمَجْدِهِ. وبِرَغْدِهِ؟!
أغْدو أَسيرُ وما أخافُ من الرَّدى 	ولو استطال بِبَرقِهِ. وبِرَعْدِهِ؟!
أم أَنَّني أغْدُو الهَلُوعَ لأنَّني 	بِعْتُ الحياةَ على الحَبِيبِ ورِفِدِهِ؟!
فَغَدَوْتُ مَمْلوكاً يُفَزّعُهُ النَّوى 	فيَوَدُّ أن يَبْقى الحُسامُ بِغِمْدِه؟!
لَنَجَوْتُ مِن طَيْشِ الغَرامِ وهَزْلهِِ 	وخَرَجْتُ منه بِصَدِّه.. وبِجِدِّه!
لو أَنَّني اسْترسَلْتُ فيه لَرَدَّني 	بِحُسامِهِ عن مَطْمَحي.. وبِجُنْدِهِ!
وّلكُنْتُ في يَوْمي الأَسيرَ.. وبِئْسَما 	يَلْقى الأسِيرُ من الهوانِ بِوَجْدِهِ!
وأنا الطَّلِيقُ بما اسْتَخْرَتُ. أنا الذي 	ناوَأْتُهُ.. فَنَجا الكريمُ بجِلدِه!
ولقد يُحَلِّقُ عاشِقٌ بِتَرَفُّع 	عن دَعْدِهِ.. وتَمَنُّع عن هِنْدِه!
ولقد يَظَلُّ بسَفْحِهِ. ولو أنَّهُ 	شَحَذَ العَزِيمةَ لاسْتَوى في نَجْدِهِ!
الحُرَّ لا يَرْضَى بِرَغْمِ شُجُونِهِ 	حتى ولو نَخَرَتْ حَشاهُ بِقيْدِهِ!
شَتَّانَ بَيْنَ مُنافِحٍ عن حُبِّهِ 	يهْوِي بهِ.. ومُنافِحٍ عن مَجْدِهِ!

* * *
مُدِّي يَدَيْكِ.. فَإنَّني من عَنْصُرٍ 	زاكٍ. وشافٍ صَدْرَهُ مِنْ حُقْدِهِ!
ما إنْ شَمِتُّ بٍفاخرٍ مُتَنفِّجٍ 	بالحُسْنِ.. بعد سُقُوطِهِ في لَحْدِهِ!
فلقد بَرِئْتُ من الشَّماتِ وعَسْفِهِ 	ولقد بَرِئْتُ من الغَرُورِ وكَيْدِهِ!
ليْتَ الجمالَ إذا اسْتوى في عَرْشِهِ 	لم يَسْتَبِدَّ على ضراغِمَ أُسْدِهِ!
أَوْ يَطْغَ.. فالعُشَّاقُ في حُسْبانِهِ 	كحِجارةٍ يَلهوَ بهمْ في نَرْدِهِ!
فلقد يَوَدَّ إذا هَوى عن عَرْشِهِ 	أنْ لو أَنالَ بِجَزْرِهِ وبِمَدِّهِ!
لو أنَّه جَذَبَ المشَاعِرَ والنُّهيَ 	المُسْتَهامَةَ. لاسْتَعَزَّ بِخَلْدِهِ!
دُنْيا.. فهذا رابِحُ من غَيِّهِ 	فاعْجَبْ. وهذا خاسِرٌ مِن رُشْدِهِ!


محمد حسن فقي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قصيدة (فلنعش)  
للشاعر ايليا أبي ماضي



لا تَسَــــــــلْ أين الهوى والكـــوثرُ
سَكَتَ الشــــــــــــادي وبُحَّ الوتـــرُ

فـــجــأةً ... وانـــقــــلب العُرسُ إلى
مَأتمٍ ...مــــاذا جـــــــرى؟ مـــا الخبرُ

ماجــتِ الــدنيا بمـــــن فيها ، كما
ماج نـــــهــــــــــــرٌ ثائرٌ مُنكــــــدرٌ

كُلهم مُســــــتَفسِـــــرٌ صَـــــاحـــبه
كلُّهم يُؤذيه من يَســــــتَفـــسِـــر

هَــمَــــسَ المــــوتُ بهــم هـــــمستهُ
إن هــمــــس المـــــوت ريحٌُ صَــــرصَرٌ

فـــــإذا الحــــيرةُ في أحــــــداقهم
كــيفـــما مالـــوا وأنى نــظــــــروا

عـــــلِموا ... يا ليتهــــم ما عَــــلِموا
أنَّ دنــــيا مــــن رؤىً تُحــــتَضَـــــــرُ

والذي أطــــــــربهــــم عن قُــــدرةٍ
بــــات لايقـــــوى ولا يــــــــقــــــتدرُ

يَبِسَ الضِّــحــــكُ على أفــــــــواههم
فهــو كالسُّخــــرِ وإن لم يسخــروا

وإذا الآسي ... يـــــــدٌ مخــــــــــذولةٌ
ومُــــحـــيا اليأسُ فـــيه أصـــفــــــرُ

شاع في الدنيا الأسى حتى شكت
أرضُــها وطــــــــــــأتَهُ والجَــــــــــدرُ

فــــعــلى الأضواء مِنه فـــــــــــــترةٌ
وعــلى الألــــوان مِــــنه أثـــــــــــــــرُ

والقــــــناني صُــــــــورٌ باهِـــــــــتَةٌ
والأغــاني عَــــــالم مُـــــنــــــدثـــــرُ

ألهــــنا أُفـــــــلِت مــن أيديــــهـــمُ
والأمـــــاني ...؟ ..إنهــــا تــنـــتـحِرُ

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> أثريت الموضوع يا عبد الله فجزيل الشكر لك 
> 
> عمار > اتوقع هلا الموضوع صار يستحق المنتدى الثقافي 
> 
> ما في اثنين بختلفوا انه حرام هيك اشعار توجد بالحانه


اذن يحول الهدف من بكاء فقط الى بكاء باستخدام الشعر ومن ثم ينقل للمنتدى الثقافي.. او يتم فتح موضوع جديد للبكاء مع وجود شعر في المنتدى الثقافي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

قال المبدع بدر شاكر السياب

أتعلمين أيَّ حزنٍ يبعثُ المطر؟
وكيف تنشجُ المزاريبُ إذا انهمر؟
وكيف يشعرُ الوحيدُ فيه بالضياع؟
بلا انتهاء_ كالدمِ المُراق، كالجياع كالحبّ كالأطفالِ كالموتى –

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> أثريت الموضوع يا عبد الله فجزيل الشكر لك 
> 
> عمار > اتوقع هلا الموضوع صار يستحق المنتدى الثقافي 
> 
> ما في اثنين بختلفوا انه حرام هيك اشعار توجد بالحانه


شكرا محمد على اطرائك
فعلا يستحق المنتدى الثقافي

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> اذن يحول الهدف من بكاء فقط الى بكاء باستخدام الشعر ومن ثم ينقل للمنتدى الثقافي.. او يتم فتح موضوع جديد للبكاء مع وجود شعر في المنتدى الثقافي


خلص لا تدقق

----------


## saousana

[align=center]نزولا عند طلب محمد قسايمة 
الى المنتدى الثقافي [/align]

----------


## N_tarawneh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]نزولا عند طلب محمد قسايمة 
> الى المنتدى الثقافي [/align]



جزيل الشكر سوسن

----------


## دموع الورد

> ما أروع البكاء ...



لا يوجد اروع من البكاء

----------


## دموع الورد

عندما لا نبكي على أحزاننا فهذا لا يعني أننا فقدنا الإحساس
بل أحزاننا كثرت علينا فلم نجد دموعا تعادلها فإكتفينا بالصمـــــت

----------


## زهره التوليب

> عندما لا نبكي على أحزاننا فهذا لا يعني أننا فقدنا الإحساس
> بل أحزاننا كثرت علينا فلم نجد دموعا تعادلها فإكتفينا بالصمـــــت


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

ظلكوا ابكوا تا نشوف شورح يفيدكوا البكاء

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh



----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

> 



 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

عندما نبكي تقتلعنا مشاعرنا 

تعترينا الكثير من الاسماء 

و تُتلى في اصل روحنا احرف كثيرة 

من القدر 

كلنا مزيج من الاشياء المبهمة 

التي لا يمكن ان تكون مثل الرياضيات 

او مثل الاصوات التي تحدثها 

حبات المطر 

كثيرة هي اسباب الذهول 

التي تحتل العديد من نظراتنا 

و مهما حاولنا ان نمشي مثل الزهرة على وجة الماء 

نعثر بالبحر 

او 

بالصور

----------


## زهره التوليب

روحي....تحبك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

الحب موجود دائما في قلوبنا

هو فقط يعيد ترتيب أبجدية الأولويات

ويجعله (من نحب) في قائمة الأولويات

وأحيانا قبل الروح حتى







هو فقط إعادة ترتيب

ولا شيء آخر جديد

----------


## ajluni top

عندما يبكي الرجال

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

لويش تبكوا

----------


## Angle whisper

الصمت ابلغ احيانا من النطق    والدمع ابلغ في تبليغ وناتي!

والله انا هلأ في mode مش مزبوط, يمكن ابلش بكاء بين اللحظه و التانيه!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> الحب موجود دائما في قلوبنا
> 
> هو فقط يعيد ترتيب أبجدية الأولويات
> 
> ويجعله (من نحب) في قائمة الأولويات
> 
> وأحيانا قبل الروح حتى
> 
> 
> ...



هذه هي بالذات كونية الحب التي تحدثت عنها كثيرا 

الحب شيء من الكون 

حتى و نحن في لحظات اللاحب 

فانه موجود بداخلنا بشكل او بآخر 

و عندما نصادف من نحب 

فان ذلك هو الوقت المناسب ... للحب

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]يوم بحاجة إلى شوية بكاء 
خصوصا بعد غصة البكاءالمحبوسة وراء الضحكات المرسومة على وجوه الجميع 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]يوم بحاجة إلى شوية بكاء 
> خصوصا بعد غصة البكاءالمحبوسة وراء الضحكات المرسومة على وجوه الجميع 
> 
> [/align]


فعلا..

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> فعلا..


 :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [align=center]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/align]


عندما نشاهد صورنا في الماضي و الابستامه تملأ وجهنا, نفكر فيما لو كنا فعلا وقتها سعيدين لدرجة ان السعاده واضحه معالمها في الصور, لكن بالواقع ما هي الابتسامه الا قناع نستعمله كي ننسى مشاكلنا و همومنا مهما كانت صغيره او كبيره كي نعيش حلاوة اليوم المزعومه.

لذلك نرى افراد المجتمع في يوم العيد مبتسمين بينما بعده بأيام معدوده نرى وجهه عابس, ليس لانه كان سعيدا وبعدها حدثت مشكله بل كان بتظاهر السعاده وفي باطنه لا يعلمه الا الله.

----------


## saousana

> عندما نشاهد صورنا في الماضي و الابستامه تملأ وجهنا, نفكر فيما لو كنا فعلا وقتها سعيدين لدرجة ان السعاده واضحه معالمها في الصور, لكن بالواقع ما هي الابتسامه الا قناع نستعمله كي ننسى مشاكلنا و همومنا مهما كانت صغيره او كبيره كي نعيش حلاوة اليوم المزعومه.
> 
> لذلك نرى افراد المجتمع في يوم العيد مبتسمين بينما بعده بأيام معدوده نرى وجهه عابس, ليس لانه كان سعيدا وبعدها حدثت مشكله بل كان بتظاهر السعاده وفي باطنه لا يعلمه الا الله.


وراء كل غصة من الغصات رواية 
والكل يرتدي القناع مجبورا حتى لا يفسد على الجميع فرحتهم في عيدهم 
ومع اني ارى القصة واعرف الرواية 
الا اننا احيانا نختار التجاهل لاننا نعلم انا مجرد النظر في عيونهم الحزينة قد لا تنهي مسلسل البكاء ابدا 
المشكلة اننا نصبح حساسين وقد تؤدي اتفه المواقف لبكائنا 
يوم كهذا اليوم بالفعل يستحق بعض البكاء 
فلتسقط كل الاقنعة 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> وراء كل غصة من الغصات رواية 
> والكل يرتدي القناع مجبورا حتى لا يفسد على الجميع فرحتهم في عيدهم 
> ومع اني ارى القصة واعرف الرواية 
> الا اننا احيانا نختار التجاهل لاننا نعلم انا مجرد النظر في عيونهم الحزينة قد لا تنهي مسلسل البكاء ابدا 
> المشكلة اننا نصبح حساسين وقد تؤدي اتفه المواقف لبكائنا 
> يوم كهذا اليوم بالفعل يستحق بعض البكاء 
> فلتسقط كل الاقنعة


كما و الاحظ , بأنهم لا يفارقوا المشاكل والحزن 
في يوم العيد وبعد صلاة العيد  يتوجهوا الى المقابر.. هل هي مجرد زياره؟؟ ام انهم لا يستطيعون ان يمر يوم واحد بدون ان يحزن او يتذكر فقدان الغالي و الحبيب وتسيل الدموع وان لم تكن بالظاهر فهي في القلب تحرق سعادة اليوم.

الطبع لا يغلب التطبع وان اجتهدوا !!!

----------


## saousana

> كما و الاحظ , بأنهم لا يفارقوا المشاكل والحزن 
> في يوم العيد وبعد صلاة العيد  يتوجهوا الى المقابر.. هل هي مجرد زياره؟؟ ام انهم لا يستطيعون ان يمر يوم واحد بدون ان يحزن او يتذكر فقدان الغالي و الحبيب وتسيل الدموع وان لم تكن بالظاهر فهي في القلب تحرق سعادة اليوم.
> 
> الطبع لا يغلب التطبع وان اجتهدوا !!!


 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## مدحت

> 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هكذا نبتسم .. 

لكثرة الاحزان التي تأتي من القدر اللارادي 

لماذا ؟ لا ندري 

لماذا نحن ؟ أيضا لا ندري 

و لكننا نحبنا .. فقد كنا معا دائماً ..

و فقط نحن - والله - نعلم كم نحن بسطاء 

و أن عالمنا الوردي ابسط كثيرا مما يظن الزمان 

كل ما بالامر .. أن يطبق معنا قوانين الرياضيات 

كل ما بالامر ان اللاحزن بشكل مجرد .. هو فرحنا 

و تلك الصدف التي تاتي في غير وقتها 

مع اننا تمنيناها كثيرا في اوقات اخرى 

نعم .. انها جُل مأساتي اليوم 

فما اغبانا ان نحدث خدشاً لا يُذكر لبساطته

في جبل ثلجي يوشك على الانهيار

ثم نُدهش اذا رأينا ممالك من اللون الابيض تُنكص على اعقابها 

و الادهى .. أن نسأل - و بصدق - هل يحتاج الامر لكل هذا 

-----

فأقول اذا لشيء لا أدري ما هو : شُكرا 

و أقول : ثقتي بمحبة الله لي و رحمته بي لم و لن تتغير 

و أقول اخيرا : سوف ابتسم .. قسماً سوف ابتسم

----------


## دموع الورد

انا لا ابكي

ولكني

امسحها الدمعة عن خدي

وبرغم العتمه ابصرها

قطرات الدم

على يدي

والبحر

وبكل الملح

يسيل الان على خدي

انا لا ابكي

ولكني الملم اشلاء الجسد

كم قبر سيضم عظامي

واظل

ابدا

اشتاق

لقبر بتراب بلدي..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا لا ابكي
> 
> ولكني
> 
> امسحها الدمعة عن خدي
> 
> وبرغم العتمه ابصرها
> 
> قطرات الدم
> ...


نحن لا نبكي 

لا نبكي أبداً 

فالامل صار من تراث افكارنا 

و ضوء الشمس لا يستطيع ان يغير التاريخ 

ولكننا نتسآل 

لماذا نُصبنا زهرة على شفير الشلال ؟؟

لماذا تنعكس احلامنا على مرآة القدر بصورة مخالفة لقوانين الطبيعة 

تلك الدمعة سئمناها 

و لكنها تأتينا دائما مع الفجر 

مُراقة على أكتاف الاحلام 

نضع احلام و إرادة و قلباً خُلق من أبجدية الفراشات 

فيكون الناتج سيوفاً تتلاطم في ايامنا 

و نكهة حزن تتجمد على ابتساماتها 

و أفاعي خيبات أمل تطل دائما من بين اوراق الزمان 

تلك الدمعة دفعنا ثمنها مقدماً لحظة الولادة 

و لكنها دينٌ ساري التسديد الى الابد ...

----------


## دموع الورد

> نحن لا نبكي 
> 
> لا نبكي أبداً 
> 
> فالامل صار من تراث افكارنا 
> 
> و ضوء الشمس لا يستطيع ان يغير التاريخ 
> 
> ولكننا نتسآل 
> ...


بكاء بلا دموع ..

كيف تدمع عيناي من أجلك

كيف أصحو الليل.. لأرى وجهك

هل تركتِ القلب يهواكِ !

هل رأيتُ حبك.. في سماءِ !

أبداً لن أهواكِ ..

لن أكون كبش فداكِ ..

لن تدمع عيناي لأجلك ..

لن أبكي .. لن أسعد عيناكِ

كنت أحبك .. لكني الآن أحاول أنساكِ

كنت أحبك .. واليوم يضيع هواكِ

أمن أجلك أنتِ أحببت الحياه !

أمن أجلك أنتِ أبكي ................... أبداً لا

لن أبكي..........لن أبكي.................لن أبكي.......

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بكاء بلا دموع ..
> 
> كيف تدمع عيناي من أجلك
> 
> كيف أصحو الليل.. لأرى وجهك
> 
> هل تركتِ القلب يهواكِ !
> 
> هل رأيتُ حبك.. في سماءِ !
> ...


تلك القطرات التي تتساقط من ارواحنا في حضرة الحب 

تلك شيء اخر 

فدموع الزمان قد يشوبها الاستسلام 

اما دموع الحب فهي تأصيل للكيان في عالم ما وراء المرئيات 

فهي صك قدسية تأتينا رغماً عن حيثيات القلب 

للزمان .. لا .. لن أبكي

----------


## الولهان

> انا لا ابكي
> 
> ولكني
> 
> امسحها الدمعة عن خدي
> 
> وبرغم العتمه ابصرها
> 
> قطرات الدم
> ...





شوه هاض دموع الورد 

عنجد ادمرت شوه هلحكي 

شوه هلصور  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center][/align]

----------


## انسيآب يرآعْ

[flash1=http://ma7room.org/up/images/3vi36jkpn7asjtpk8s45.swf]WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0[/flash1]لست ابكي

فقد قطعت عهداً على نفسي ......... ان لا بكاء

 لست أنا من يذرف الدموع 

إنها عيناي ....

لم تستطع مواصلة الصبر والاحتمال ..

فحالي أحزنها وأبكاها ....

لكن لست أنا من يبكي 

لست أنا من يصرخ ويستنجد .....

لست أنا الذي يعترف بأنه انكسر ....

تلك الصيحات التي تسمعونها هي صوت قلبي ....

 قلبي المحطم الذي يدق تارة ..

ويسكت تارة أخرى وقفة اجلال لنشيد جراحي ...

عازفة اياها دمائي ...

ملحناً بنسائم الهواء المختنقة ...

لكن لست أنا من يصرخ ...

لست أنا بالضعيف .........

لست بالجبان ......... لست بهارب 


تلك الضربات التي تسمعونها هي صراعات روحي .........

تحاول شق طريق ولو حتى ثقب صغير .....

كي تخرج وتهاجر هذا الجسد المدمر .....

الجسد الذي اكلته الايام ......

وشوهت ملامحه الأزمان ...

واقتلعت صفاءه غيوم الكآبة والهذيان .....


لكن لست انا بالذي يصرخ ويستنجد .....

لا آبه بما تفعله عيناه من بكاء 

ولا بقلبي بما يخرج من صرخات

ولا بروحي الباحثة عن البعاد 

فلا ذنب لي بأنهم ضعاف .....


أما انا فلست بضعيف ......

ولن أبكي ...........

----------


## دموع الورد

> [flash1=http://ma7room.org/up/images/3vi36jkpn7asjtpk8s45.swf]WIDTH=0 HEIGHT=0[/flash1]لست ابكي
> 
> فقد قطعت عهداً على نفسي ......... ان لا بكاء
> 
>  لست أنا من يذرف الدموع 
> 
> إنها عيناي ....
> 
> لم تستطع مواصلة الصبر والاحتمال ..
> ...


ولكن .. فجأة لم أعرف ماذا حدث ؟
ما الذي تغير ؟
بكيت .. بكيت حتى جفت دموعي
بكيت من شدة الأسى
بكيت من شدة الغدر


دموعي لم تجف
دموعي لم تنتهي
مازلت أبكي
وأبكي
وأبكي
والدمع يرفض أن ينقطع

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هكذا كبرنا 

وازداد العمر لحظة 

و أُطفئ خريفٌ جديد من الاحلام 

و أُشعلت من مآقي القلب دمعة 

ركضت على حافة بحر الطفولة 

نبشت اناشيد اللوز و العنب حبة حبة 

حضنت نفسي و استنشقت رائحة روحي 

فما وجدت عش عصفور الا ولي به وقفة  

شلال  احزان هو العمر 

فما كان بالامس وقود للغد بؤسه 

يستفيق بي حنين الروح اذا ما 

لمحت نفسي بين معصم الزمان و كفه 

لكنه انتماء ولمسات كيانٍ هو الامل 

باقٍ بمطلع الكلم فهيهات للحزن صدّه 

يا كون انا هو الطير الذي 

يخرق الرعد ... لكن الحب حدّه 



[RAMS]http://song1.ozq8.com/music/arabic/lebnan/najwa/ram/najwa-karm-2003-8.ram[/RAMS]

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
و احكي قصتي الحائرة لحبات الرمل
و اغسل دموعي بماء الموجات
و ارمي قدري و مشواري بين مد وجزر


صدى كلماتي سوف ازرعها هنا بالشاطئ
اصنع منها انت حلما رمليا او كابوسا ابديا
اصنع منها بحيرة احزاني او ثورتي و عدواني

اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
لاني انسان ...قيود...و ازمان
لاني احساس مفقود ...و امرأة منهزمة
لاني اميرة باكية...و حلم محترق
لاني بقايا رماد ...ضعف قوي...و قصيدة يتيمة
لاني شوكة نازفة...و جرح قديم


اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
و احلم اني مجرد طفلة
بسطل ماء ...مجداف صغير...و حفنة رمل
ابني بيتي و زهورا و ارسم قلبي و طيورا
الهو بقدري فأضحك و يلهو بي قدري فأضحك اكثر
و مع اول موجة عنيفة
يسقط كل ما بنيته في لمح البصر
فيتهاوى الامل شاحبا
و تذوب الامنية الوردية
و لا يظل سوى الالم و التحسر شامخين
يرتميان على الاطلال و الفتات


اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
فأنهض و اصرخ بأعلى صوتي
اعزف نشيد الاذلال و الغضب المتستر
سوف اصفع بقدمي الحدود و النسيان
وسوف اركض خلف الوهم و السراب
اتمرغ في الوحل الاسود و ابلل التراب الذي لا يشبع
سوف انزع عيناي و اشاهد لون الغروب
سأغير ثوبي القديم و ارتدي العصيان و التمرد


اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
و اشهد على مرور العيد المرير
و ادفن ذاك الحمل الثقيل
و انبش عن ذاك الامير
اريد نسيان من اكون
او تراني اريد معرفة من اكون
غباء...صمت حزين...او اني هزيمة مطلقة
فضيلة ومبادئ و امانة
ام اني ذكرى حمقاء ...تشرد..و انفعال

اريد ان ابكي قرب البحر
لاني لا املك سوى البكاء و الدمع الوحيد

----------


## saousana

:[align=center]eh_s(2): :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## M7MD

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

**** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
* :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2): 
* :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2): 
* :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2): 
* :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2): 
* :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2): 
**** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 

*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

*** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ****** :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

[align=center]--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


قل لهـــــــــــــم..


انـك نسيتهـم .. وأدر لهـم ظهـر قلبـك , وأمـض ِفـي الطـريق المعاكـس

لهـم فربما كان هناك.. فـي الجهة الأخرى.. أناس يستحقونك أكثـر منهـم



.................................................. ..



قل لهـــــــــــــم ..


إن الأيـام لا تتكـرر.. وإن المـراحـل لا تعـاد .. وإنـك ذات يـوم .. خلفتهـم

تمـامـاً كمـا خلفــوك فــي الـوراء وإن العـمـر لا يعـود إلــى الــوراء أبــداً


.................................................. ...


قل لهـــــــــــــم ..

إنك لفظت آخر أحلامك بهـم.. حين لفظت قلوبهـم.. وإنك بكيت خلفهـم

كثيـراً حتـى إقتنعـت بمـوتهـم وإنـك لا تملـك قـدرة إعادتهم إلـى الحياة

فــي قلبــك مــرة أخــرى بعــد أن إختــاروا الـمــوت فيــك .

.................................................. ...........


قل لهــــــــــم ..

إن رحـيلهــم جعلـك تعـيـد إكتشاف نفسـك.. وإكتشـاف الأشيـاء حولـك

وإنـك إكتشفــت أنهـم ليـسـوا آخـر المشـوار.. ولا آخـر الإحساس.. ولا

آخـر الأحـلام.. وأن هنـاك أشيـاء أخــرى جـمـيلـة.. ومـثيـرة.. ورائعــة

تـستـحــق عـشــق الـحـيــاة وإسـتـمــراريـتــهــا .


.................................................. .............

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..




إنـك أعـدت طـلاء نفـسـك بعـدهـم.



. وأزلـت آثـار بصمـاتـهـم مـن جـدران

أعماقـك.. وأقتلعـت كـل خناجـرهم من ظهرك وأعدت ولادتك مـن جديـد

وحرصت على تنقية المساحات الملوثة منهـم بك ، وإن مساحتك النقيـة

مـــا عـــادت تـتـســع لـهـــم .

.................................................. ............... .

قل لهـــــــــــــــــــــم .. إنك أغلقت كـل محطات الإنتظار خلفهـم.. فلـم تعـد ترتـدي رداء الشـوق

وتقـف فـوق محطـات عودتهـم.. تترقـب القـادميـن.. وتدقـق في وجـوه

المسافريـن.. وتبحث في الزحام عـن ظلالهـم وعطـرهـم وأثـرهـم عـل

صـدفــة جـمـيـلــة تـأتــي بـهــم إلـيــك .
.................................................. ............... ...........



قل لهـــــــــــــــم ..




ان صـلاحيتهـم إنتهت.. وأن النبض في قلبك ليس بنبضهم.. وأن المكان

فـي ذاكرتك ليس بمكانهم.. ولم يتبق لهم بك سوى الأمـس.. بكل ألم

وأســى وذكـــرى الأمـــس .

.................................................. ............... ..

قل لهـــــــــــم ..

إنـك نزفتهـم في لحظـات ألمـك كدمـك.. وإنـك أجهضتهـم فـي لحظـات

غيابهـم كجنيـن ميـت بداخلـك.. وإنـك أطلقـت سراحهـم منـك كـالطيـور

وأغلقـت الأبـواب دونـهـم وعـاهـدت نفسـك ألا تفـتـح أبـوابـك إلا لأولئـك

الــذيــن يسـتـحـقـــون .

.................................................. ............

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..

إن لكـل إحسـاس زماناً.. ولكل حلم زماناً.. ولكـل حكايـة زمانـاً.. ولكـل

حزن زماناً.. ولكل فـرح زمانـاً.. ولكل بشـر زمانـاً.. ولكـل فرسـان زمانـاً

وإن زمنهـم إنتهـى بــك منـذ زمــن .

.................................................. ............... ....

قل لهــــــــــــــــــــــم..

لا تقل لهم شيئا.. إستقبلهم بصمت فالصمت أحيـاناً قـدرة فائقـة علـى

التعبيـر عمـا تعجـز الحـروف والكلمـات عـن تـوضيحــه [/align]

----------


## mylife079

دموعي نزلت لم تجد حضناً يأويها 
أخذ قلبي ينبض من نار الشوق من يطفيها 
تمر الايام ولا أجد شيئاً يمحيها 
يا عين أبكي لعل الموت ناهيها 
النفس يئست وماتت لم تجد من يواسيها 

بقلمي

mylife079

----------


## دموع الورد

عندما أبكي الألم يعتصرني
الدموع تحرقني
الكلمات تهجرني
قلبي يبكيني
نعم فعندما أبكي
أرى نفسي صغيرة ضعيفة
أنهار وأنا ما أزال واقفة على قدمي
تحرقني الدمعة وتخنقني العبرة
أضم أصابعي بقهر لأكتم عليها صراخها
نعم ...
فعندما أبكي
أقل لك أتركني وعني بعيدا أرحل

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:

----------


## mylife079

وددت ان ابكي على الماضي

وما فائدة الدمع اذا لم يجد مصغيا

جف الدمع في عيني 

بحثت فلم يستجب لي مداويا

ساعدني يا قلبي كي أجد حريتي 

ساعدني فأنت كنت معي دوماً مواسيا

ما احلاها طفولتي وما فيها من براءة 

وما اقسا الحياة عندما تكبر وترى فيها كل قساوة 

بقلمي 

mylife079

----------


## دموع الورد

> وددت ان ابكي على الماضي
> 
> وما فائدة الدمع اذا لم يجد مصغيا
> 
> جف الدمع في عيني 
> 
> بحثت فلم يستجب لي مداويا
> 
> ساعدني يا قلبي كي أجد حريتي 
> ...


الانتظار يعلمنا البكاء .. الافتقاد يعلمنا البكاء.
الرحيل يعلمنا البكاء .. الوحده تعلمنا البكاء .
لكن الموت الدرس الاكبر الذي نتعلم منه البكاء.

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

*رأيتها في منامي تبكي الم البعد و الفراق 

ارتعش قلبي وما زاد الا شوق واحتراق

ناديت بأعلى صوتي ان الحياة ذل لا تطاق

تعب قلمي من يأسي وتاهت كل الأوراق

بقلمي 

mylife079*

----------


## مدحت

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  " مع انها بطلت تفرق كتير "

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

عاد البكاء تارة اخرى وفاقت دموعي من جديد 

خفق قلبي بدهشة بعودة الامل البعيد

انها تناديني متألمة وما عاد القلب ان يستجيب

ساعدني يا قلبي لقد كانت معي الأهل والقريب

الحياة يئس وعذاب الموت راحة من قهر عنيد 

ابكي يا قلبي ريثما تفيق من الحلم البعيد 

بقلمي

mylife079

----------


## saousana

هي مفاتيح الكلمات 
تعزف على وتر الذكرى 
وتجلعنا نحزن 

تجذبني النهايات 
وتشعرني برغبة عارمة بالبكاء
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

انسكبت من عيني دمعة فتلقاها كف الحبيب قبل الوداع 
فبادرت كلماتي تنطق من فمي 
يا نور عيني ما يذكرك بي وما بك يذكرني  وما يسليني وما ينسيني الم الفراق ؟
فقالت لي مجيبة بعد كلامي اسمع هذه الكلمات 
تذكر هذه الدنيا يا حبيبي بعد التلاقي فراق 
وبعد الفراق قد يكون اللقاء وقد لايكون 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## العقيد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

اني احبك عندما تبكينا 
واحب وجهك غائما وحزينا 
الحزن يصهرنا معا ويذيبنا 
من حيث لا ادري ولا تدرينا 
تلك الدموع الهاميات احبها 
واحب خلف سقوطها تشرينا 
بعض النساء وجوههن جميلة 
وتصير اجمل عندما يبكينا 
فابكي وابكي وانزلي العبرات على خد لطالما انتظرته سنينا 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

نبكي ولماذا نبكي 
نبكي على عمر مضى 
             أم 
على عمر قادم 

الماضي والحاضر كلاهما شقاء 
فلا سعادة وجدناها 
ولا فرح سنلقاه 
تاريخنا مأساة 
من الألف الى الياء 
ونكتفي بقول الحمد لله 
الغدر شيمنا 
والمكر تعلمناه 
في تعليمنا  في حياتنا في كل ما عشناه 
وباقي الكلام اتركه لكم 



شكرا

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Paradise

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Cry2:

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

عندما نبكي / تتشابه الدموع
و ... لكن
مؤكد تختلفـ المشاعر



ربمآ يبكـي الإِْنسآن لخسآرٍة فريقـه . .




ربمآ يـوّدع آمـه وهـي تحتضر يرجـو آن لا تمـوت فـ/ يبكـي . .



و .. ربمآ لانه خرٍج من آمـآن بطن آمـه . . إلى شرآسة آلدنيآ وبدآية آلمتآعـب فـ / يبكـي . . !!



و .. ربمآ لانه فقـد صديقآ له .. كآن يسآعـدهـ في آغتصآب آلعفيفـآت
وتدمير شمـل الإِِْْسر فـ / يبكـي . . !!



و .. ربمآ لانهم خـرجـوآ من دآرهـم ظلمـآ وعدوآن فـ/ يبكـون . . !!



و .. ربمآ حين تحمـل آعـّـزٍ شخـص لـك . . لتـودعهـ في آوحـش الأمآكـن
فـ/ تبكـي . . !!



و .. ربمآ تنظـرٍ لمثل هـذآ فـ/ تبكـي . . !!


حقاً مؤلمـ هذا الشعور



منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

كل قلب متحسر أبى إلا أن يبين مابعض ما هز القلب من أسى
كل عين باكيه أبت إلا أن تبين بدموع الألم والحزن والإباء
كل نفس شاهقه أبت وأنهارت بخبرك فيالي حزنك من خبر
كل قلب تقطع وكل عين تقرحت وكل نفس باتت بإنكسار
كل قلم جرى من كلمات النفس وما يمليه القلب من حزن
كل شمعة أمل أنطفاء ت
كل فرح سيحول حزناً
كل بياض بات عتم السواد
كل بسمه باتت عبره
ستار الظلم انسدل
ستار الظلم انسدل
كل شامخ انهار
كل الذل والانكسار






منقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## Paradise

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مجروووووووووووووووووووووووووح

----------


## mylife079

ينزف قلمى وقلبى دموع
عندما كان حبى لها ربيع
تأملت ذلك الوجه البديع
وقلبى وعقلى وجسدى 
صار لها صريع
آة منها آة النار فى ضلوعى
تكوى حبى الذى يأبى خضوعى 
كلمينى حدثينى ارحمينى


لاتتركينى لعذابى الاليم
لقد ذهبتى عنى بلا حياء
وأنا لازلت اكن لكى كل الولاء


عينيكى فيها سحر غريب
يقتلنى ذلك السحر العجيب


اتوسل اليكى 
بل اقبل قدميكى 
لاتتركى قلبى يقسو عليكى 
فأنا احبك .. نعم احبك
الآ تصدقين الا اذا حلفت بربك


نور العيون 
رمش الجفون
عطر الشجون
زهرة الزيتون
انهم يسبحون فى تلك العيون
لايغفلون عن ذلك الصوت الشجون
وشعرك يرفرف فى ذلك الفضاء المسكون
حبيبتى لقد ذهبت فى سكون
لا لا لن ترحلى وتتركينى للشجون
فأنا بدونك مجنون مجنون


ذهبتى عنى ذات مساء
وظل قلبى ينبض بكى فى خفاء
وبعثت اليكى بكل أمل ورجاء
لكى تعودى بعد طول العناء


حبيبتى 


اليكى احيا بعد الشقاء
بحثت عنكى فى الارض والسماء
سألت عنكى الاشجار الخضراء
وسألت عنكى الطيور الغناء
فهل صرتى من السعداء
وبقيت وحيدا من التعساء


حبيبتـــى


دموعى تنزف
وقلبى يزرف 
من بعد الجفاء
الحنين اليكى يعود
وطريقك ملىء بالورود
الحب فى عيناكى 
سر الوجود
وبين شفتاكى 
عطر الورود
دعينى اقطف قبلة من الخدود
ومهما بدر منكى فحبى اليكى موجود
رحلتى الى البعيد البعيد 
وعقلى بكى شريد شريد


حبيبتى 


صغيرتى


لقد كللت لقد تعبت لقد سئمت
لآادرى هل انا عشقت
ام توهمت ذلك فندمت
لم اقل انى ندمت ولكنى قد تخيلت 
فبكيت

----------


## دموع الورد

أبكي من الأعماق ..أتنهد والقلب دامعُ .
لا أجد إلا نفسي أشكُها ، فهل من سامعُ ؟
حالي في هذه الدنيا غريب ، عابر سبيل
لا أرى أهدافاً أو طموحاُ ، فهل من دافعُ ؟!

أحيا الحياة وشئياً عليها لا أزيد
متبلد الأفكار أحيا بقلب بليد
كل يوم يمر كالذي يسبقه ..
يُقربني من نهاية عمري المديد !!

أبحث عن نفسي عن ذاتي
أفكر في حياتي وفي مماتي
ولكني لا أكاد أجد شيئاً
يدفعني ويحركني من ثباتي !

لا أطيق رؤية وجهي وصورتي
ضاعت مني بسمة حياتي ومُهجتي
لا ! لست متشائماً أو عابساً
وإنما أشكو ضعفي وقلة حيلتي !

أبكي وأذرف الدمع الرخيص والغالي
من فقدان الأحباب و من هوان حالي
قلبي بات كالصخر لا يحركه
إلا شعور غزير كسيل الماء الجاري !

أمشي على الطريق وأبغي حسن الوصول
أتخبط تارة وأقع فإني لا أعرف الأصول !
طريق مشوه ، فهل تراني أنهي قصة حياتي
أم تــُـراها نهاية فصل من الفصول

----------


## mylife079

ما أروع البكاء عندما يأتي من نفسٍ تعذبت ... ما أروع البكاء والمشاعر قد كُذّبَتْ

ما أروع البكاء لعينٍ لم يسبق أن بكت .. ما أروع البكاء بعد أن أرهقت

ما أروع البكاء لروحٍ أشفقت .. ما أروع البكاء إذا ما تلوعت

ما أروع البكاء لأجسادٍ بالحزن أوهِنت .. ما أروع البكاء لأحاسيسٍ تمزعت

ما أروع البكاء إذا الأحبة ودَّعت .. ما أروع البكاء لمشاعرٍ تجمدتْ

ما أروع البكاء لفقد أيدٍ في الخير أبدعت .. حيث قابلتها صنوف التنكر وتنوعت

ما أروع البكاء لأشلائي التي تفرعت .. ما أروع البكاء على أحزاني التي طغت

ما أروع البكاء لفقد حبيبةٍ أبتْ .. ما أروع البكاء على مصادرها التي من قبل أنبعت

ما أروع البكاء على رحيل زهراتِ شبابي .. ما أروع البكاء على ذبولها بعد أن أينعت

ما أروع البكاء حين تتجمد العبرات بالمقل التي من قبل تجملت .. ما أروع البكاء على نظرات العطف التي تسمرت

ما أروع البكاء على الألحان الجميلة التي أنشزت .. ما أروع البكاء عليها وبها العصافير قد شدت

ما أروع البكاء على أيامي التي مضت .. ما أروع البكاء عليها وقد حسبتها تعدَّلت

ما أروع البكاء على حياتي التي ترملت .. ما أروع البكاء على صداقاتٍ من قبل توطدت

ما أروع البكاء على صوري التي تمزقت .. ما أروع البكاء على ذكرياتها التي خلّدت

ما أروع البكاء على رموزي الجميلة وقد تكسرت .. ما أروع البكاء على فقد مبادئ الحبيب التي كنت أراها من السماء تنزلت

ما أروع ما أروع البكاء بعد أن وهنت عظامي وتحطمت .. ما أروع البكاء بعدما كانت أنفي شامخةً وأصبحت في التراب وتمرغت

فلا تحزني يا نفس على البكاء .. فكل مصيبةٍ تبكيني فقد خففت

ما يبكيني يا صديقتي .. أن تحترق نفسي ومشاعري بعد أن لم تجد إلا الحسد

لم تجد عبراتٍ تزيل عنها زفرات الهوى .. فقلبي مكلومٌ من فقد نبع حبٍ صافٍ منه حياتي مراتٍ ومراتٍ ارتوت

ما أروع البكاء .. ولكن كيف البكاء ..

فهناك ما هو أصعب من البكاء

إنه بكاء القلوب

إنه تحجر الأدمعِ في العيون

إنه تسمّر المُقل

إنه جفاف أرض القلبِ في الهموم

إنه انحناء الظهرِ منَ الظنون

إنه انتظار الفراق أياً كانَ ومَتى يكُون

فما أروع البُكاء .....

----------


## دموع الورد

> ما أروع البكاء عندما يأتي من نفسٍ تعذبت ... ما أروع البكاء والمشاعر قد كُذّبَتْ
> 
> ما أروع البكاء لعينٍ لم يسبق أن بكت .. ما أروع البكاء بعد أن أرهقت
> 
> ما أروع البكاء لروحٍ أشفقت .. ما أروع البكاء إذا ما تلوعت
> 
> ما أروع البكاء لأجسادٍ بالحزن أوهِنت .. ما أروع البكاء لأحاسيسٍ تمزعت
> 
> ما أروع البكاء إذا الأحبة ودَّعت .. ما أروع البكاء لمشاعرٍ تجمدتْ
> ...

----------


## mylife079

هي دمعة حزينة مقهورة 
نزلت على وجهي فجرحته 
نزلت مقهورة من جفوتك 
جعلت أحبابي يتسائلون 
وأنا أيضا أتسائل 
اهو جزاء من يحب الألم ؟؟؟؟؟
أم الحب قرينه الدموع والسهر ؟؟؟؟؟
أم أن الآلام لن تبتعد عني 
أحبابي يناشدون السماء 
يتضرعون إلى الله 
أمي تقوم الليل لأجل دعاء لي ولك 
توقظني صوت دعواتها 
في الليل الحالك 
تستمع لأنين قلبي بجوارها 
تبكي علي بحرقة 
لا تعد لتجرح قلبي المعذب 
رفقا بروحي يا من تسكنها 
أنا اليوم من اخترتك 
وسأحارب الدنيا بأسرها 
لأبقى بجوارك 
لن أتنازل اليوم 
ولن أتركك 
حتى لو ذهبت روحي لخالقها 
أنا التي اخترت طريقي 
وطريقي لن يكون مع غيرك 
سأكمله معك 
حتى لو كلفني عمري 
فانا اليوم وهبتك عمري 
وقدمت لك روحي 
لن أقول سوى 
معك أبدا

----------


## saousana

وتجعلنا نحزن 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وتجعلنا نحزن


و نجعلهم يبتسموا  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> و نجعلهم يبتسموا


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
او نجعلهم يبكون

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

http://www.lifemusic.net/songs/1247song.wma

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

*ذات يوم 
بكى قلبي 
ليجعلني أبكي معه 
وأعاتبه 
وأبدأ معه في هذا الحوار 
إلى متى يا قلبُ وأنت تبكي ؟
إلى متى تعصرك الآلام 
وتقهرك ويلات الظروف ؟
شغوفٌ أنت
تدوس على طيبتك المآسي 
لتقاسي 
وتلعب بصبرك الأقدار
لتنهار 
وبدون سابق إنذار
تمر الأيام 
وقرارك يبدّله 
قرار !!


وكلما أردت أن تشمخ 
تطأطئ رأسك العواطف 
وتلين لمن تحجّر لك 
أم أنك خائف 
تهتف لمن يصدك 
ويأتى القدر أن يجمعك بمن يناديك 
أواه 
أواه 
يا قلب لو تنطق
لتقول مالا أستطيع أن أقول 
وتغير مفاهيم البشر 
من القهر 
إلى المطر
إلى الزهر
إلى حلمٍ منتظر
عيناك بحرْ 
وجوفك بئرْ 
وبسمتك حزن يهطل كالمطر 


قلبك يا قلب 
لؤلؤة الحب 
وجوهرة الطيبة 
ومصباح عشاقٍ التقوا في ظلامٍ دامسْ 
ليطفئوا وهج الشوق 
من هناك 
ومن فوق 
تهتف لك الأحزان 
لتحملها 
لتكملها 
وهل بك من فراغٍ لها 
فتسعها 
وهل هناك من أملٍ 
فيدفعها 
ربما ستُنبتُ الشوق فيك 
ولكن احذر 
فقبل أن يؤذيهم 
بالطبع سيؤذيك 



هكذا أنت 
منذ عرفتك 
وماذا كنت لي 
من ذاك الزمان 
تطاردك الأحزان 
من 
وماذا 
وكيف 
وأيان ؟
يشعر بك من حولك 
بإشارتك ومن دون قولك 
بأنك تتسع للجميع
وتحول شتائهم 
لربيع
هكذا أنت 
وستظل أنت 
قلبي 
ولست لي 
بل ملكٌ ...*

----------


## دموع الورد

> http://www.lifemusic.net/songs/1247song.wma


موجوع....رائع محمد

موجوع صارلي سنين
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــ

موجوع صرلي سنين وبقلبي لهيب
يمكن بصدري رماح أمـّا انياب ديب

لا مبصّر ولا فرمشاني ولا طبيب
كان يعرف علّة الأمر الغريب

ولمـّا أيادي الطبّ ماقدرت تصيب
صار الوجع يقوى على الجسم الرّطيب

كفرت بوجودي وصرت أتمنّى المغيب
عن أرض ما إلنا بسعادتها نصيب

وصدفة التقيت بمغربي .. شكله مريب
محنّك بيخلق من كريه المرّ طيب

وصرت أشكيله من الأمر العصيب
وأتوسّل وقلّو : أنا ياسيدي معذّب كئيب

احسبني أنا ظالم .. أنا مجرم رهيب
خنت النّبي ومسمرت عيسى عالصّليب

مش حقّ أحمل همّ هالكون الرّحيب

فرفك جبينو المغربي وفكرو النّجيب
وقلّي يا إبني سماع .. أمرك مش عجيب

مشان تشفى ومن عذاباتك تطيب
بدّك على شهرين تاخد هالدوا

ملعقة عالريق من ريق الحبيب

نجوى كرم

----------


## mylife079

على بكائي بكى القمر
اليوم تبادلت حديثا مع القمر
شاكيه له ألام السهر
فسألني ما الأمر
فحكيت له عن القدر
وكثرة قساوة البشر
فسهر معي والى عيني نظر
وسار الدمع على خدي مطر
وعلى بكائي بكى القمر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لازها شويه تفكير فيما مضى

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا مرة اخرى 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

*

ابكي ياقلبي عشان ترتاح

طول ما الحزن وراك سفاح

قاتل كل الفرح فى عينك

ودايماً عاوز يحني جبينك

اصرخ تاني ياقلبي وقول

عيش ايامك مهما تطول

اوعي فيوم تكتم انفاسك

اوعي فيوم تقتل احساسكابكي يا قلبي ونزل دمعك

إياك تكتم حزن ف وجعك

ابكي لوحدك

حتي ولو هتمثل ضحكك

اضحك وافرح بين الناس

وابكي لوحدك بالإحساس

ابكي يا قلبي

وافضل ابكي كمان

وكـمــــــان*

----------


## saousana

بكل ما فيها من عفوية او صدق 
تجلعني احزن 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

مـــا للحـبـيـب أهــــم فــيــه يـشـقـيـه - أم أنــــه الــحــب أبـكـانــي ويـبـكـيـه
إن كـــان حـبــي لـــه هـمــا يـعـذبــه - سأكـتـم الـحـب فــي قـلـبـي وأخـفـيـه
أو كـان دمعـي الـذي أخفيـت يحـزنـه - سأنـكـر الـدمـع فــي عيـنـي وأنـفـيـه
أو كـان شعـري علـى أعتابـه سبـبـا - لـمــا يـعـانـي ومـــا راقـــت معـانـيـه
سأجمع الشعر كل الشعر مـن كتبـي - وفـــوق رف مـــن النـسـيـان ألـقـيـه
ما قلت شعري لكي يشقى الحبيب به - أو كــان غـيـر ولائــي فــي قـوافـيـه
لــو كـنـت أدري بـأنـي حـيـن أنظـمـه - أشـيـع فـيـه الأســـى مـمــا أعـانـيـه
لـمــا سـمـحـت لـصــوت أن يــــردده - ومــا سـهـرت مــع السـمـار أرويــه
عفـو الحبيـب فمـا للحـزن قـد خلقـت - هــذي الـعـيـون ولا لـلـدمـع تـجـريـه
قـد أمطـرت لؤلـؤا عينـاه مـن شجـن - وانـحــل عـقــد نـظـيـم مــــن لآلــيــه
عـقـد تنـاثـر فــي الخـديـن منصـهـرا - مــن حــر نــار تـلـظـت فـــي مـآقـيـه

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكور يا محمد العزام علشو والا شو نبكي  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

بالنسبة الي كتير اشياء ابكي عليها . :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94):  :SnipeR (94): 


> *ذات يوم 
> بكى قلبي 
> ليجعلني أبكي معه 
> وأعاتبه 
> وأبدأ معه في هذا الحوار 
> إلى متى يا قلبُ وأنت تبكي ؟
> إلى متى تعصرك الآلام 
> وتقهرك ويلات الظروف ؟
> شغوفٌ أنت
> ...


عنجد شعرك من لآخر مشكور .

----------


## mylife079

> عنجد شعرك من لآخر مشكور .


شكرا الك 

بس بحب احكي شغله انه هاد الشعر منقول 

انا كتبت شعر  بهاد القسم بس مش كتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

أحيانا البكاء لايكفي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> أحيانا البكاء لايكفي


ذلك عندما تصبح كل معطياتنا .. مبهمات روحية

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

__

----------


## mylife079

*تختلط المشاعر داخل قلبي عندما تمر بي ايام يمتلئ فيها قلبي بالحزن والالم 
وتنزل من عيوني دمعتين 
الاولى دمعه حزن تحمل اهات قلبي تحرق اعصان الحب الذي تسكنه 
والثانيه دمعة رضاء بقضاء الله تنزل عندما تنطق شفتي كلمة الحمد لله 
دمعة حزن وفرح اي قلب يتحمل ذلك غير قلبي واي عيوني تسكن فيها هذه الدموع غير عيني 
ولكني بذلك قد رضيت وفي رحمت ربي سكنت كل جراحي 
وقال قلبي قبل لساني 
الحمد لك ربي*

----------


## mylife079

دموعــــــي تتساقط على وجنتي
أحــــــــــاول إخفائها بأطراف يدي


خــــــــــائفة أرتجف من البرد
أشعــــــــر بضيق في جوفي

أحــــــــــــاول نسيان خوفي


أحــــــــــــاول كتم آهاتي
وأتذكــــــــر أحلى لحضاتي


أيام .. أشواق .. ذكريات .. 
كلام .. لمسات .. همسات..


أشيـــــــــاء كثيرة تدور في عقلي
أشعـــــر بضيق وكآبه غير طبيعية


لا أعلــــــــــم ما الذي يؤلمني؟
ألـــم جسدي الذي لا يتحمل الشيء الكثير؟
أم ألـــــــــم دموعي الذي لم تتحملها عيني ؟


أم مرضي 


جنوني


خوفي


أم أني أتألم
بفقدك
فراقك
بعدك


..تعبت من دمــــــوعي..
الآلام تحيط بي من كل الجهات
أتوه بينها فأفقد جميل اللحضات
أتوه بينها فلا أعلم ما يؤلمني أكثر


هل هو ذالك
الهم الذي أحمله في قلبي؟
أم الفكر الموجود في عقلي؟
أم ألم جسدي الذي أتعبني؟
أم دموعي .. أهاتي .. 
حبي .. عشقي ..


أجزم بأن هذه الآلام أحاطت بي بعد 
أن فقدك .. فراقك .. بعدك عني..


أريدك أن تكون معي؟؟
تأتي وتجلس بجواري


وتقترب بكل هدوء مني
وتهمس في أذني


"أحبك يا عمري"


أريدك تكون أقرب شخص مني
تعرف ما يدور في جوفي
تسمع آهات قلبي "صدري"


لا أعلـــــــم لماذا
أحــــــــــاول إخفاء بكائي..؟
لماذا أمسح دمعـــــــــــــــي؟


لمـــــــــــــاذا
أحـــــــــــاول إخفائها من وجهي؟؟
أحــــــــــاول إزالة أثرها من عيني؟؟


لا أريدك أن تراها..
لا أريدك تتألم مثل تألمي



أين أنت؟؟
أين أنت أنا احتاجك؟
أين أنت أنا اشتاق لك؟؟


أريد إلقاء
جسدي بين يديك
والبكاء بين أحضانك


وأقول لك
أشتاق لك
أحتاجك


أحتــــــــاج يدك التي تمسح دموعي
أحتــــــــاجك تعيد ابتسامتي وفرحي


في غيابك
تعبت من دموعي


في غيابك
تعبت من ألامي
تعبت من أشواقي


تعبت ... تعبت ...
وأنت لست معي..!


تعال وأرحني
تعال واجعلني مثل الوردة


تتفتح بأنفاسك
تسقى بنداك


تعيش بحنانك
تتحلم بنظراتك


تميل عليك وتمسكها بيديك
تحن عليك وتضمها لــ صدرك


تعال وحقق أحلى أحلامي
تعال وأبعد أقسى أيامي


حبيبي
تعــــــــــــــــــــــال
تعبت من دموعـــــــــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## Paradise

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

يطول الغياب ... ويبقى الغلا ... ومنثورة عفوية سولفت فيها ذات ليل بيني ...
أتمنى لها القبول و القلوب ...

كان يا ما كان ... الحب مالي بيتنا ...
أغنية حبيتها ..
بس ما غنيتها ...
لأن فيها شي .. غير عن كل الغناوي ..
( والحب مالي بيتنا .. والراحة والأمان .. )
كان يا ما كان .

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

لكل دمع جرى من مقلة سبب
وكيف يملك دمع العين مكتئب
لولا مفارقة الأحباب ما دمعت
عين ولا بات قلب في الحشا يجب
فكيف أكتم أشواقي؟ وبي كَلَف
تكاد من مسّه الأحشاء تنشعب
أم كيف أسلو؟ ولي قلب إذا التهبت
بالأفق لمعة برق كاد يلتهب
أصبحت في الحب مطويا على حُرقٍ
يكاد أيسرها بالروح ينتشب

----------


## mylife079

*فيني ألم غربه مع فرقا أعز الناس
سفينه تايهه تبحث عن موانيها
ذكرتك يوم ودعتك وضاقت فيني الأنفاس
بكت عيني على فرقاك لكن..من يواسيها؟
حرام أشوف أفراحي بأقدام الألم تنداس
أداري دمعة هلت ومالي ..غير أداريها!!*

----------


## mylife079

*بكيت وهل بكاء القلب يجدي ؟
فراق احبتي وحنين وجدي 
فمـــــــــــــــــــــا!!!
معني الحــــــــــــــياه اذا افترقنا ؟؟؟؟
وهل يجدي النحيب فلست ادري !
فلا التذكار يرحمني
فــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــانسي 
ولا الاشواق تتركني لنومي 
فراق احبتي كم هز وجدي؟؟؟
وحتي لقاءهم سأظل ابكي*

----------


## mylife079

يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر




_يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر_ 

_حكم القدر .._ 

_ليس للقدر حكم آخر .._ 

_تلك النهاية .. والمصير_ 

_حكاية عشق انتهت .._ 

_بنهاية الفصل الأخير .._ 

_حتى البكاء تم إيقافه .._ 

_والحب العميق أعلن إعدامه .._ 

_والرحيل أتى .. وأقر اعترافه_ 

_يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر .._ 

_فصول الرواية .._ 

_متعددة .. مجزأة .. مبعثرة .._ 

_أحداثها الشوق والاحتراق .._ 

_والليالي التي تسمع أنين العشاق .._ 

_والدموع حين تعانق الأحداق .._ 

_فصل من الحكاية .._ 

_أني عشقت حتى النخاع .._ 

_رميت الدهر بعيدا .._ 

_حرمت نفسي كثيرا .._ 

_ولى الشباب .._ 

_وطيش الشباب .._ 

_لم أعانق حلم السحاب .._ 

_وجدتك كل شئ .._ 

_وأجمل مكان يحميني من الضياع .._ 

_يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر .._ 

_جزء من الحكاية .._ 

_أتنفس الصبح لأنك الصباح .._ 

_أعشق الجرح لأنك لذة الجراح .._ 

_أهوى الفرح .. يا مصدر الأفراح_ 

_أني رأيتك للقلب معنى الهدوء .. والارتياح_ 

_يا سيدي قد مت دونك .._ 

_فعذرا أن فارقت جسدي الروح .._ 

_ومضت لخالق الأرواح .._ 

_وعذرا كثيرا .._ 

_أني جعلت روحي .._ 

_كبقية الأرواح .._ 

_يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر .._ 

_مجمل الحكاية .._ 

_حبٌ غبي .. ينهي الرواية_ 

_فتاة غبية .. كتبت البداية_ 

_رجل أحب .. أعلن النهاية_ 

_والبكاء ممنوع .. بكل فصول الرواية_ 

_يمنع البكاء لإشعار آخر .._ 

_هل للبكاء منفذ أخر .._ 

_هل للفناء طريق آخر .._ 

_أرحل بعيدا .. أهرب كثيرا .._ 

_ومع الليل لوحدتي أسافر .._ 

_عرفت الأكيد .._ 

_والأكيد .. أني سراب عابر .._ 

_ذكرى امرأة احتواه صمت المقابر .._ 

_والرواية تنتهي .._ 

_وليس هناك فصل آخر .._ 

_قد منع البكاء .. لإشعار آخر_

----------


## دموع الورد

:Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:   :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

اظن انه كل العيون كانت حمراء لسبب 
 كانت كلها غاضبة 
 وغضبها يستحق البكاء 
  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_من زماااااااااان_

__

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

هكذا اصبحت الدموع مصدراً لمواثيق التاريخ .. فارتسمت هاهنا انحدارات الدموع من سفوح القلب .. و كانت لكل دمعة حكاية .. و لكل دمعة البوم من صور الاحداث 

كم كنا مدينين لغسان عندما وضع لنا هذه الزاوية .. كي نخبء بها صرخة .. أو أنة .. او حتى بريق دمعة 

و نستمر .. و تستمر الحياة 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

ابكي على نفسي....ابكي على حبي...ابكي على مشاعري

عندما اتذكر نفسي وانا هناك...يعم البكاء نفسي

ابكي على هذا الزمان الذي عمه الخيانه و الكذب و الخداع

اريد ان ابكي...ابكي...ابكي
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

اقتباس:

هكذا اصبحت الدموع مصدراً لمواثيق التاريخ .. فارتسمت هاهنا انحدارات الدموع من سفوح القلب .. و كانت لكل دمعة حكاية .. و لكل دمعة البوم من صور الاحداث 

كم كنا مدينين لغسان عندما وضع لنا هذه الزاوية .. كي نخبء بها صرخة .. أو أنة .. او حتى بريق دمعة  
و نستمر .. و تستمر الحياة  
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammad qasaimeh                      
_هكذا اصبحت الدموع مصدراً لمواثيق التاريخ .. فارتسمت هاهنا انحدارات الدموع من سفوح القلب .. و كانت لكل دمعة حكاية .. و لكل دمعة البوم من صور الاحداث 

كم كنا مدينين لغسان عندما وضع لنا هذه الزاوية .. كي نخبء بها صرخة .. أو أنة .. او حتى بريق دمعة 

و نستمر .. و تستمر الحياة 

 



_

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

*بقايا انسان



مابيا شي يحترق اني رماد الان 
لا جمره بيا بقت ولا خيط من دخان
صدقني حيلي انتهى آني بقايا انسان 

يوم اللي كنت محترق عن حالتي اتخليت
حتى ولو بالكذب ايدك فلا مديت 
لا تظن اسمعك عتب واسالك شو ماجيت؟
نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك آن 

لا تقلي يلا ابتسم واني مرد ممرود
الحزن حزن القلب مو بالثياب السود 
خليني وبحرقتي بهمي انا موعود
نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك حان

        

*

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_بقايا انسان



مابيا شي يحترق اني رماد الان 
لا جمره بيا بقت ولا خيط من دخان
صدقني حيلي انتهى آني بقايا انسان 

يوم اللي كنت محترق عن حالتي اتخليت
حتى ولو بالكذب ايدك فلا مديت 
لا تظن اسمعك عتب واسالك شو ماجيت؟
نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك آن 

لا تقلي يلا ابتسم واني مرد ممرود
الحزن حزن القلب مو بالثياب السود 
خليني وبحرقتي بهمي انا موعود
نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك حان

        



     

_

----------


## الولهان

:Eh S(2): اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_اقتباس:_
_المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب _ 
_بقايا انسان_

__

_مابيا شي يحترق اني رماد الان_ 
_لا جمره بيا بقت ولا خيط من دخان_
_صدقني حيلي انتهى آني بقايا انسان_ 

_يوم اللي كنت محترق عن حالتي اتخليت_
_حتى ولو بالكذب ايدك فلا مديت_ 
_لا تظن اسمعك عتب واسالك شو ماجيت؟_
_نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك آن_ 

_لا تقلي يلا ابتسم واني مرد ممرود_
_الحزن حزن القلب مو بالثياب السود_ 
_خليني وبحرقتي بهمي انا موعود_
_نزل ستار المظى موعد رحيلك حان_

_       _ 



_    _ 





 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

بدأت قصة حبي وكانت من اجمل القصص 
لم اكن اعيش لنفسي بل عشت من اجل غيري 
احببت ولكن من كل قلبي 

احبك يا من سرق قلبي مني 
يامن غير لي حياتي يامن احببته من كل قلبي 
تواعدنا ان نبقى سويا مدى الحياة 
ان نجعل حبنا فوق الخيال 
ان نكتب قصة حبنا في كل مكان 
ان نغسل قلوبنا من نهر العذاب 
حبيبي اهديتك قلبي وروحي وبين ظلوعي اسكنتك 
ورسمت معك احلامي ووعودي 



وانتهت اجمل قصة حب ونهايتها الدموع والندم 
انتهينا خلاص ...... وودعنا الاخلاص 
تحطمت جميع الوعود والاماني وانهدمت جبال الحب وبنيت سفوح الكره لتعشش في نفوسنا

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_بدأت قصة حبي وكانت من اجمل القصص 
لم اكن اعيش لنفسي بل عشت من اجل غيري 
احببت ولكن من كل قلبي 

احبك يا من سرق قلبي مني 
يامن غير لي حياتي يامن احببته من كل قلبي 
تواعدنا ان نبقى سويا مدى الحياة 
ان نجعل حبنا فوق الخيال 
ان نكتب قصة حبنا في كل مكان 
ان نغسل قلوبنا من نهر العذاب 
حبيبي اهديتك قلبي وروحي وبين ظلوعي اسكنتك 
ورسمت معك احلامي ووعودي 



وانتهت اجمل قصة حب ونهايتها الدموع والندم 
انتهينا خلاص ...... وودعنا الاخلاص 
تحطمت جميع الوعود والاماني وانهدمت جبال الحب وبنيت سفوح الكره لتعشش في نفوسنا
_


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_



_



 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ القرعان

:Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## مهدي شطناوي

?

----------


## محمد العزام

*ذل الحب...*


*مسكين انت ايها الانسان

مسكين ذلك القلب الصغير

مسكين ذلك القلب البرئ

ما ان يعرف طريق الحب حتي يقع في الهلاك

سهر وارق ومناجاة وغرام وهيام

واخيرا قهر ودموع وسهر وقلة راحه

لماذا لايضعون مدارس تعلم اساليب الحب

لماذا الحب وحده بدون قوانين

لماذا هذا الطريق دائما وعر

لماذا لماذا لم
اااااااااه من قلب تولع 
اااااااااه من قلب حب باخلاص
اااااه من قلب لايعرف الا الحب

حتما فانه سيعيش 

ذليلا ذليلا ذليلا*

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_






_




شو مالنا هاليومين  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  ...!!!

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
مش عارفة  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


طبيعي فترة فاينال :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  
**** :Eh S(2):  
**** :Eh S(2):  
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
**** :Eh S(2): 
**** :Eh S(2): 
**** :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2): ***** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): * :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): ** :Eh S(2): ** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): * :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): **** :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): **** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): **** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): **** :Eh S(2): 

***** :Eh S(2): 
***** :Eh S(2): 
***** :Eh S(2): 
***** :Eh S(2): 
***** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

بدي اطق والله  :Eh S(2): 

كل مره شد اعصاب  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> **** 
> **** 
> 
> ****
> ****
> ****
> 
> 
> 
> ...


مع انه مش شرط 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> مع انه مش شرط


يعني شد اعصاب سريع

----------


## دموع الورد

سوف تبكي الصور...!!!

** 

*.....لحظة موت* 

*يختصرها عناق أخير* 

*و مصافحة أخيرة* 

*....لحظة موت* 

*يختصرها فراق الروح عن الجسد* 







**
* .....ابحث عن مكان لا اسمع فيه تنهيدة حزن او صراخ وجع  ....او موال جرح  عين باكية و قلب نازف و روح متعبة و جسد عليل .....هذا كل ما أملك *  
*دفنت احلامي و عدت* 

*....مازلت لا استوعب* 

*انني هناك بداخل قبر* 

*فبموت احلامي* 

*..**..**.**اكون قد مت* 




*واحسرتاااااه* 

*سقط كل شيء من يدي*  

*مرة أخرى* 




*احساس لا يوصف* 

*عندما تجلس طويلا* 

*وحيدا برفقة صمت الليل* 

*تنتظر ان يأذن القدر* 

*بانسلاخ فرحة من الم* 

** 

*ليس ذنبي*  

*ان انتحرت ورودي* 

*و من بعدها* 

*انتحرت روحي* 


  


*مجروحة ...و دنيتي زادتني جراح* 

*حيرانة و تايهة ...و دنيتي زادتني حيرة* 

*اترجيت و بكيت ...و دنيتي كل همها تقسى و تزيد* 

*حاولت اضحك و اداري*  

*لكن* 

*لقيت دمعتي تسبق ضحكتي* 


** 

*اسمع انينك ايتها الزهرات* 

*و اشعر بحنينك و اشتياقك*  

*و عذابك و قهرك و حزنك و ألمك* 

*ادرك انك مللتي من الاعذار* 

*و مل صبرك من الانتظار* 

*وارى ان ملامح الذبول* 

*قد بدأت* 

* تكسو وجهك الجميل* 








 


حتــــــــى الورد 

اذا مسكته بيدي 

صار حزيـــــــــن 



 


 اخذوا مني حلمـــ الطفولـــة ’’’’
و اهدونـــي دميــة صغيرة’’’’
وحسبوا انــي سوفــــ انسى بسهولــــة ’’’’

----------


## عُبادة

*** :Eh S(2): ************************** :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): 
******************************************
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ******* :Eh S(2): ************* :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
****** :Eh S(2): *********************** :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ***************** :Eh S(2): *** :Eh S(2): 
************ :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): *********** :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

* لحظة ظلام*
*فجأة تظلم الدنيا في عينيك...**وتحس بأن الأمل أصبح ضعيفا**وبأن الأحلام أصبحت صعبة المنال*
**



*يتوقف الزمن عند هذه اللحظة**وتعلو في ذاكرتك الصور الجميلة**محاولة أن تخفف من ألمك ومن وطئته على قلبك*

** 



*عندها تغط في بكاء عنيف**وكأنه لا مفر من اقتحام الدموع لوجنتيك...*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_حان وقت الدموع ....!!!
_
__

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 
 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83): 
 :Bl (35):

----------


## دموع الورد

[IMG]http://www.spirit-of-****l.com/les%20goupes/D/Dreams%20Of%20Falling%20Tears/Forgotten%20Tear/Forgotten%20Tear.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  

 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

 :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

امسح دموعي؟؟؟

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2: 

 :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:

----------


## المتميزة



----------


## زهره التوليب

ابكوا ياشاطرين ابكوا

----------


## saousana

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

يا رب  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

انسى يا قلبي.....

----------


## ريمي



----------


## شمعة امل

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  
 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## دموع الورد

لماذا جعلتني هكذا؟؟؟

----------


## دموع الورد

ابكي يا زماني......

----------


## saousana

ايــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــام 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يا حرام داوموا :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## saousana

وينك يا محمد قسايمة او يا غسان تشطب المشاركات المخالفة 
نداء نداء نداء  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

اخ لو بعرف ابكي

----------


## عُبادة

> وينك يا محمد قسايمة او يا غسان تشطب المشاركات المخالفة 
> نداء نداء نداء


الحق علينا زعلانين  :Eh S(2): 
وحزنانين معكم :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

> اخ لو بعرف ابكي


ولا يهمك 
كثير زيك علاجتهم

بلمساتي السحرية :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
it's just too real

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r



----------


## saousana

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 

فيلم من الاخر

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

ترى هل سئمنا من الليل ؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لابد من الدموع ...!!!

 :Eh S(2):  ..  :Eh S(2):  ..  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

قرفت ... :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				     اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان                      
_قرفت ..._

 :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## عُبادة

:Smile:

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحياة بعيد عن الحبيب مش حلوه  :Eh S(2): 


لو شو ما عملت  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 



تبا للخيانه  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

لا استطيع......لا استطيع

----------


## عُبادة

:Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> __


 :Icon13:  :Icon13:

----------


## The Gentle Man

عباده 
احنا هون بدنا نبكي
روح اضحك بمكان بعيد
لانه ما راح تعرف من وين راح يجيك كف اذا بتظلك تضحك
مش ناقصنا

----------


## saousana

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> __


حد يشطب مشاركة عبادة المخالفة  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 

انا ابكي من خيانة الاصدقاء

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا دموع الورد من اليوم 
ما في زعل ودموع

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _يا دموع الورد من اليوم 
> ما في زعل ودموع
> _


 يا ريت :Eh S(2):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

حاولي ورح تقدري

بالبداية ...اصرخي .. عصبي 
بعدين 
 بتكتشفي انو الزمن دوار ورح تنبسطي
المهم تكوني من داخلك مقتنعة
بالابتسامة  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _حاولي ورح تقدري
> 
> بالبداية ...اصرخي .. عصبي 
> بعدين 
>  بتكتشفي انو الزمن دوار ورح تنبسطي
> المهم تكوني من داخلك مقتنعة
> بالابتسامة 
> _


 والله معك حق...انا طبيعتي ما حدا بيعرف الي بداخلي
يعني دائما مبتسمه... :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

وهاد غلط 
يعني 
لما تكوني زعلانة خلي الناس تعرف انك زعلانة
ولما تكوني مبسوطة خلي الناس تعرف انو دموع مبسوطة 
وما في اكتر من لما ولما ولما 
بس اعطي لنفسك فرصة ورح تتغير كل الامور للاحسن

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
_حاولي ورح تقدري

بالبداية ...اصرخي .. عصبي 
بعدين 
بتكتشفي انو الزمن دوار ورح تنبسطي
المهم تكوني من داخلك مقتنعة
بالابتسامة 
_


 صح الصح 
كمان الواحد يغير جو
وينتقل من المكان الي بحس فيه بضيق
اعمل اي شي بتحبو 
وحاول فكر بشغلات جديده
شو ناس بتحبهم
بتحب تقعد معهم عشان ما تفكر بشي

----------


## The Gentle Man

لو كل واحد ظل حزين وخبا حزنه ما راح يرتاح
فضفض عشان يطلع الي في بالك وترتاح 
عشان هيك الواحد لما يحكي برتاح
بطلع الي بنفسو وبنسى كل شي

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _وهاد غلط 
> يعني 
> لما تكوني زعلانة خلي الناس تعرف انك زعلانة
> ولما تكوني مبسوطة خلي الناس تعرف انو دموع مبسوطة 
> وما في اكتر من لما ولما ولما 
> بس اعطي لنفسك فرصة ورح تتغير كل الامور للاحسن
> _


 ما بقدر... يعني انا اكثر الاوقات خصوصا بالوقت هاد بكون متضايقه
يعني نفسيتي دائما بتتحمل و  بتعطي انطباع الفرح...

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> حاولي ورح تقدري
> 
> بالبداية ...اصرخي .. عصبي 
> بعدين 
> بتكتشفي انو الزمن دوار ورح تنبسطي
> ...


  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
_ما بقدر... يعني انا اكثر الاوقات خصوصا بالوقت هاد بكون متضايقه
يعني نفسيتي دائما بتتحمل و بتعطي انطباع الفرح...
_


 صح 
وبكون ما الو نفس يشوف حدا
بس يعني لو ظل الواحد هيك بتغير
لا
الواحد يعمل تغير من داخله 
ما يحاول يظل على الوضع الي هو فيه

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> ما بقدر... يعني انا اكثر الاوقات خصوصا بالوقت هاد بكون متضايقه
> يعني نفسيتي دائما بتتحمل و بتعطي انطباع الفرح...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


صح :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

اسمعي
مش كلشي صح
اسمع من اذن وطير من الاذن الثانيه
الواحد يطبق عملي  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
> _اسمعي
> مش كلشي صح
> اسمع من اذن وطير من الاذن الثانيه
> الواحد يطبق عملي_


 :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انتي بس لو تحاولي 
رح تبدعي

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r 					 
> _انتي بس لو تحاولي 
> رح تبدعي
> _


 شكرا لك يا زهره
وراح اتبع النصائح ان شاء الله

----------


## The Gentle Man

انا واعوذ بالله من كلمه انا  :Icon31: 
تعلمي مني  :SnipeR (30): 

انا لما بدي اكون متضايق ومتنكد وقرفان بروح العب فتبول
عشان اضحك واصيح واشوف اصحابي وانسى الهم الي انا فيه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

تسنطفئ اول شمعة .. لذكرى اول دمعة  

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

:Bl (35):

----------


## محمد العزام

بخلت عيونك بالبكا فلتستعر
عينا لغيرك دمعها مدرار
من ذا يعيرك عينه تبكي بها
أرأيت عينا للدموع تعار؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

عاتبتني بنظراتها والمنتي بهجرها فكادت تقتلني بحبها لغيري ....فهبت رياح الغيرة لتزيد نار حبي وتطفئ شمعة حب كانت قد اشتعلت في قلبها..... حبا أحرق قصص المحبين وطوى اساطير الاولين ..... حبا عجز لسان الشاعر عن وصفه .... والسامع عن نقله ..... والكاتب عن نشره ....حبا لو اضيف لماء البحر لفاض عشقا ولسماء الدنيا لأمطرت ولها .... حبا انتهى فانتهت معه حياتي وبدات معه معاناتي في حياة لاتحسب حياة ولكنها مشوار نهاية حب لكل انسان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

حتى الان .. دموع ..  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 يا قلبي

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## شمعة امل

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
__

 :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:  :Copy Of 7anoon:

----------


## دموع الورد

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرفا 					 
> _اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد  
> 
> 
> _


 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

طال الغياب 

و غربةٌ شتائية الرعشة 

تتمايز في تفاصيل الليل 

ايها الغائب .. أما حان موعد الوطن !! 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

:Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

لا بكاء بعد اليوم ..

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

ولك بكفي جكر :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh



----------


## زهره التوليب

اقتباس:
اقتباس:
                                                                     المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غسان                      
_لا بكاء بعد اليوم .._



 :Icon31:

----------


## saousana

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

_ول ول ول ... رايقه يا سوسن ..._

----------


## saousana

> _ول ول ول ... رايقه يا سوسن ..._


رايقة !! 
اللي بدري بدري 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

اوف ، هالقد ؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

نفسي أبكي هلا ... شو أعمل ؟؟؟

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جوري 
_نفسي أبكي هلا ... شو أعمل ؟؟؟_
 

بما انو الامور وصلت لتتمني البكاء
فما رح ترتاحي لحتى تبكي

----------


## شمس الشتاء

البكي بريح  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

لماذا تأتي دائما ساعه الصفر .. التي اصبح بها وحيد تماماً 

انا اختنق بالوحده .. انا لا امقتها فقط .. بل اخاف منها ايضاً 

لانني بالاصل اخاف من نفسي 

 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

ما حد احسن من حد

----------


## دمعة فرح

> نفسي أبكي هلا ... شو أعمل ؟؟؟


 ابكي حياتي

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

I'm Sitting here now,
Tears fall down my cheeks,
I can't take this pain no more,
I cant stand these weeps.

Writing from my heart,
As is starts to finally break,
I've been acting so happy,
I can't believe how fake.

I feel the pain at night,
Mostly when I'm alone,
I sit here on my bed,
My heart can no longer be sewn.

I'm looking for a place,
Where i can just get away,
Somewhere where i wont think about you,
Each and everyday.

The friendship necklace we had,
To sides of a heart,
I wore apart of yours around my neck,
you had half my heart from the start.

I guess i didn't realize,
you could cause me so much pain,
But i need to give you back that piece of my heart,
before i slowly go insane.

I'm so sorry things had to end this way,
I guess it wasn't suppose to be,
But please give me back my piece of the heart,
I need it to be free.

 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## حمص وفلافل

im now crying  with my heart

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## المتميزة

:Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## غسان

_كم انا بحاجة للبكاء .._

__

----------


## المتميزة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

عم ببكي من صمصومة صماصيم قلبي

----------


## شمعة امل



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

[align=center]
آه
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center]لا اليوم فيش عياط [/align]

----------


## محمد العزام

> [align=center]لا اليوم فيش عياط [/align]


 


والله انك صادقة 

خلي الواحد يضحك وليش الزعل 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> [align=center]لا اليوم فيش عياط [/align]


 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عُبادة

ما في مستاهل
 ما في شي حرزان 
بكرا كل شي رايح
 نيالو رضيان 
ما احلاك عم تضحك
 ولو البك زعلان

 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> ما في مستاهل
>  ما في شي حرزان 
> بكرا كل شي رايح
>  نيالو رضيان 
> ما احلاك عم تضحك
>  ولو البك زعلان


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## نقاء الروح

[align=center] :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  ليش كل البكاء كله والله حزنتوني 
يا جماعه والله ما في شي مستاهل تنزل عشانه دموعنا لانها اغلى من الدنيا 
 لا للبكاء ................................. نعم للحياة والفرح [/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
ليس فقط ما نظن انه يدعو للحزن ..

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
ضاقت عليّ كأنها تابوتُ 

لكنما يأبى الرجاء يموتُ 

يا صاحبي إن غبت عنك مودعاً 

بعد الرحيل ينفع الياقوتُ 

عجّل فقد سحق الزمان مشاعري عجّل 

بركان شوقي هائجٌ مكبوتُ 

تبكي و تندم في غدٍ لكنما 

واااضيعتاه اذا الاوان يفوتُ ....

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

والله من زمان

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

__ 

_فاينل انسر_

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> __ 
> 
> _فاينل انسر_


فاينل انسر :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): ...غير اسم الموضوع خلي تعال ابكي كثير

----------


## غسان

> فاينل انسر...غير اسم الموضوع خلي تعال ابكي كثير


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

> __ 
> 
> _فاينل انسر_


محاضرتين وامتحانين ولالالالالالالالالالاب 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## غسان

> محاضرتين وامتحانين ولالالالالالالالالالاب


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

 :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

هلامره بدي أبكي كتــــــير مو اشوي ... كل المشاكل بتجي مع بعضها  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## نقاء الروح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> 


[align=center] 
شو صاير بالدنيا ، اول مره بشوف مها بهالموضوع :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> [align=center] 
> شو صاير بالدنيا ، اول مره بشوف مها بهالموضوع
> [/align]


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):  :SnipeR (51):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع

في دراسة أجنبية بتقول أنو النساء بتبكي حوالي الـ 64 مرة بالسنة ... 

بينما بيبكي الرجل 17 مرة عالاكثر ...

يعني 64 ÷ 17 = 3.7 ... يعني المرأة بتبكي تقريبا أربع أضعاف ما بيبكي الرجل ...

يمكن عنا بمجتمعنا المرأة بتبكي أكتر من هيك كمان من الضغط يلي عليها من المجتمع الذكوري .. الله يعينها

خلص تركوني تركوني بدي أبــــــــــــكــــــــــــــي ...

----------


## ابو عوده

> اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع
> 
> في دراسة أجنبية بتقول أنو النساء بتبكي حوالي الـ 64 مرة بالسنة ... 
> 
> بينما بيبكي الرجل 17 مرة عالاكثر ...
> 
> يعني 64 ÷ 17 = 3.7 ... يعني المرأة بتبكي تقريبا أربع أضعاف ما بيبكي الرجل ...
> 
> يمكن عنا بمجتمعنا المرأة بتبكي أكتر من هيك كمان من الضغط يلي عليها من المجتمع الذكوري .. الله يعينها
> ...


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد



----------


## شذى الياسمين

:Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13: 
 :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Df3d6b430e:  :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## شذى الياسمين

طيب خلص بكفي بكا 
بدي اضحك شوي
 :SnipeR (63):  :Hah: 
 :SnipeR (14):  :SnipeR (14): 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## رمز الاسود

اذا احسست برغبة في البكاء فلا تحبس دموعك، فان كثيرا من الآلام والاحزان والغضب تسيل مع هذه الدموع

في دراسة أجنبية بتقول أنو النساء بتبكي حوالي الـ 64 مرة بالسنة ... 

بينما بيبكي الرجل 17 مرة عالاكثر ...

يعني 64 ÷ 17 = 3.7 ... يعني المرأة بتبكي تقريبا أربع أضعاف ما بيبكي الرجل ...

يمكن عنا بمجتمعنا المرأة بتبكي أكتر من هيك كمان من الضغط يلي عليها من المجتمع الذكوري .. الله يعينها

خلص تركوني تركوني بدي أبــــــــــــكــــــــــــــي ...
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
كذبك .. حلو ..  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 


أرى كل معشوقين غيري وغيرها " 
                   " يلذّان في الدنيـا ويغتبطان



وأمشي وتمشي في البـلاد كأننا " 
                   " أسيـران للأعـداء مرتهنان



أصلي فأبكي في صلاتي لذكرهـا " 
                   " لي الويل مما يكتب الملكان



ضمنت لها أن لا أهيـم بغيرهـا " 
                   " وقد وثقت مني بغير ضمان



ألا يا عبـاد الله قوموا لتسمعوا " 
                   " خصومة معشوقين يختصمان



وفي كـل عـام يستجدّان مـرة " 
                   " عتابا وهجـرا ثم يصطلحان
[/align]

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## دموع الورد

أغمض عينيّ ..حتى لا أرى سواد الزمن .. الذي طوقني ..لكن الدموع تأبى إلا ان تفتح جفنيّ .. :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): [/align]

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
بدي اطيب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> [align=center] 
> بدي اطيب 
> [/align]




سلامتك يا غالي

بقول وينك مش مبين  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سلامتك يا غالي 
> بقول وينك مش مبين


 
الله يسلمك  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

[align=center] :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## saousana

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

النوم ودّع مقلتي .. يا رب تممها على خير 
[/align]

----------


## عاشق الحصن



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

لأجلكِ قد لا توجد فصول ..

و قد تختفي المجرات .. 

و قد تستقيل من لونها الفراشات 

و قد أبكي .. 

وقد .. وقد .. 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

البكاء راحة 
كنت قديما أشعر أنها لحظة ضعف حتى حانت منذ سنوات ليست بكثيرة 
سقطت وبعدها ما زلت بحاجة لها ... أحيانا تستوقفني مواقف تحتاج لبكاء لكن لا أبكي حتى أتى يوم العيد الماضي وأخبرت قصة مؤلمة 
جعلتني أقول من يريد البكاء فليبكي حتى لو كان رجلا 
فعدمه معناه ان هناك جفاف
والجفاف قاتل ومميت ....

ربما أعود هنا ان أردت أن أبكي ... لكني لست بحاجة للبكاء الآن ...

تحياتي لكما غسان ومحمد ..

----------


## $ RORO $

:Cry2:

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Bl (35):  :Bl (35):  :Bl (35):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

:Cry2:

----------


## عُبادة

:Smile:

----------


## بياض الثلج

يااااااااااااااااااااااااا سلااااااااااااااااااام عالبكي هاد 

ما تحكوا  :SnipeR (30):  حرف طيب بلاش كلمة  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

حرف

 :Icon31:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## anoucha

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
وزائرتي *كان بها حياء* فليس تزور الا في الظلام 

**
[/align]

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
> وزائرتي *كان بها حياء* فليس تزور الا في الظلام 
> 
> **
> [/align]


سلامتك ... والله يبعدها عنك وتخف بسرعة ... لانها متعبة كتير   :SnipeR (72): 


ماتشوف شر  :SnipeR (69):

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
 


أما آن للروح أن تبكي ؟؟!!
[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> سلامتك ... والله يبعدها عنك وتخف بسرعة ... لانها متعبة كتير  
> 
> 
> ماتشوف شر


الله يسلمك .. شكرا ايات كلك زوق 

اه والله متعبه

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
طآآآل الغروب 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:  :C06a766466:

----------


## آلجوري

> [align=center]
>  
> 
> 
> أما آن للروح أن تبكي ؟؟!!
> [/align]


 
آن لها اليوم ... وما زلت اطلب المزيد

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
لا دموع بعد اليوم ... ولو شو ما صار ...  :Smile: 

[/align]

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## $ RORO $

[align=center]بدي ابكي كتير مو شوي    :C06a766466:  :C06a766466: 
[/align]

----------


## roro

:Bl (12):

----------


## دموع الورد

> 



 :Eh S(16):

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

:SnipeR (35):  :SnipeR (46):  :SnipeR (35): 

وااااااااااااااااااااااع وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع

----------


## khaled aljonidee

:Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر



----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (89):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (54):  :Eh S(5):  :Eh S(5):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

وااااااااااع

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
و بعدين 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## saousana

[align=center] :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: [/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

جاي ع بالي أبكي من التعب :SnipeR (70):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يا رب طلعت روحي

  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

كمان يومين بس و وعد يصير معي gastric ulcer

 :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72): 
[/align]

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (3):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (67):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (55):  :SnipeR (55):  :Eh S(5):  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ابكى كى تروينى وتسقينىفبكأك يحينى
آرونيى بدمعــــــــــك
كـــن صادق  فى حبــك
فهل حقا انت تبكينى
أبكى فانااحمع بكأك
فى أنا الصبركى يروينى
فشربت دموع ودموع
فلا غير دمعك يكفينى
احتاج الى دمـــعـــك
فهو نبــــض سنيـــنى
وســـــر وجــــــــــودى
أبكى فمن غيرك يحيــنى
أن كنت حقا تبكيـــــنى
انتظر دمعك ور دمعه
فدمعك هوعمرى
وايا مــى وسنيــــنى
فلا تكف عن البكاء
        ان كنت تبكينى
فانا هناء باقى رغم سنين البعد
رغم اتقاض العهد
اشتـــــــــــــاق اليك
حبيبى فهل حقا تبكينى
اجيبنى فلما لا تجيب
فأين صوتك الذى يذيب الاحزان
اين همساتك و عبراتــــك
بل اين عشقك وحبــــــك 
هل تلاشى  مع  الايـــــام
هل كان هذا اوهـــــــــــام
  أ تبكينى حبيبى ام كنت على من تبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكى
اشتاق الـــيك فأرحمنـــــى
فمن غيرك يهدينــــــــى
فعد  ولا تبكــــــــى
أرحم حبيبى  واجب
هل كنت تبكيــــنـــى
فقد وعدت ووعــدت
وعدت الا ابكى فبكيت وانهرت
وعدت الا تخون فخنت وهجرت
وعدت الا تغيب فغبـــــــت  ورحلـــــــــــــــــــــــت
فلما لا تصن العهد
وتفى بالوعد
أة ثم اة من أهــات الصمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــت
التى تشحيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــنى
ففى صمتى لك كلام
فى صمتى أحزان والالام
فأة من أهات الصمــــت
فهى تهذنى وتهدنى
  ولا تبنينى
حبيبى اجب
هل حقا كنت تبكينى
تبكينى

----------


## شذى البنفسج



----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## بياض الثلج

ييييييييييييييييييي علي ع هالولد ...

ما بحبهم يبكوا بكفي احنا :SnipeR (88):

----------


## بنت الشديفات



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
يا رب يا رب يا رب كل الدكاتره الليله يصير معهم abdominal nausea و heartburn ( مش كثير دعوات شريرة ) :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

يا رب ما يعرفو ينامو الليله ، ولا بكره و تظل اعصابهم مشدوده زينا 

يا رب تقلب كل التعب اللي فينا عليهم 

يا رب ما النا غيرك  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

محمد حرام دعوة المسلم على المسلم...ممكن الدعوة ترجعلك لا سمح الله شو بعرف يمكن باب من ابواب السما مفتوحة  :Bl (19):

----------


## saousana

> [align=center] 
> يا رب يا رب يا رب كل الدكاتره الليله يصير معهم abdominal nausea و heartburn ( مش كثير دعوات شريرة )
> 
> يا رب ما يعرفو ينامو الليله ، ولا بكره و تظل اعصابهم مشدوده زينا 
> 
> يا رب تقلب كل التعب اللي فينا عليهم 
> 
> يا رب ما النا غيرك 
> [/align]


اهم اشي عمرك لا تصدق دكتور حتى لو حلف على المصحف يمينا

----------


## عاشق الحصن



----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> محمد حرام دعوة المسلم على المسلم...ممكن الدعوة ترجعلك لا سمح الله شو بعرف يمكن باب من ابواب السما مفتوحة


هاي اسمها دعوة المظلوم  :Eh S(2): 

وحياة الله انا متاكد انه باقي الطلاب هسا بدعو عليهم بـcarcinoma 

الله يسامحهم على كل حال  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> اهم اشي عمرك لا تصدق دكتور حتى لو حلف على المصحف يمينا


كذابييييييييييييييييييييين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

> هاي اسمها دعوة المظلوم 
> 
> وحياة الله انا متاكد انه باقي الطلاب هسا بدعو عليهم بـcarcinoma  
> 
> الله يسامحهم على كل حال


 
ليش شو صاير معكم بشو ظالمينكم؟؟ :SnipeR (35):

----------


## ثائر جادالله

:SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50): [align=center][/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

[align=center] 
 :Eh S(2):  بعدين مع هالقصة  :Eh S(2): 
[/align]

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

نامي الآن يا روحُ .. نامي الآن ..  :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

عندما تكون الدنيا مغلقه في وجهك


وترى العالم كله يكرهك 

اعلم ان لا شيء سيريحك 

الا البكاء  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 

لانه البكاء سيجعلك اسعد الناس 

وتنسى جميع الماضي وتبدأ بلحظه جديده 

كما الطفل عندما يأتي للدنيا بالبكاء
فأنه يبدأ حياة جديده


وهكذا نحن 
 :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2:

----------


## anoucha

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااع  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## دموع الورد

إنذرفت دمعتان في سمر الليل تحيرتا بين النزول او التوقف في مؤق عيني... تحيرت فكرة فقررت النزول لكي تروي وردة طفولتي وتنزع الأمال... تنزع امال قد ثبتت بثلاث سنين قد مضت... فكيف لتلك الذكريات أن تحرق و تذيب قلبي؟... وكيف لتلك الامال أن تصبح سراب مخيف؟... فأين الودّ والحب واين اختبىء لكي اتناسى حبي؟... افي قعر البحر اكتم اخر انفاسي؟... ام في وسط أنظارا كانت تشهد لحبي!... لافلا فهذا أقسى من قعر البحر... -في البحر لا ارى ما يذكرني بتاريخ قد مضى وانتهى...

----------


## شذى الياسمين

> عندما تكون الدنيا مغلقه في وجهك
> 
> 
> وترى العالم كله يكرهك 
> 
> اعلم ان لا شيء سيريحك 
> 
> الا البكاء 
> 
> ...


فعلا كلام رائع ..
وانا معك بكل حرف كتبته ..

----------


## The Gentle Man

كلام رائع دموع الورد
وتعبير جميل




شكرا شذى الياسمين

يعني هالكلام بوصف حال الجميع

----------


## عاشق الحصن

اكيد ما بنختلف في هالشي يا صديقي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

بكت نفسي على قاتلها ......تبكي ودما ينهل من عاشقها

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:Eh S(16):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

*[align=center] 
اللهم اني اشكو اليك ضعف قوتي وقلة حيلتي وهواني على الناس
انت رب المستضعفين وانت ربي لا اله الا انت
الى من تكلني ؟
الى قريب يتجهمني 
ام الى عدو ملكته امري 
ان لم يكن بك سخط علي فلا ابالي 
غير ان عافيتك هي اوسع لي
اعوذ بنور وجهك الكريم
الذي اضاءت له السموات والأرض وأشرقت له الظلمات
وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والآخرة
من أن يحل علي غضبك او ينزل علي سخطك 
لك العتبى حتى ترضى
ولا حول ولا قوة لنا الا بك


[/align]*

----------


## غسان

_ اصبح البكاء مباحا



_

----------


## تحية عسكريه



----------


## العالي عالي

*الواحد مو ناقص 
*

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):   :SnipeR (72):

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

ابكي دائما وحدي .. بعيدا عن الافراد والجموع ..

ولكني سئمت منك ايتها الدموع ..

وسئمت من ذلك القلب الموجوع ..

وفجأةً ...


سمعت صوتا يناجيني ... صوتا معاتبا ..وكأنه صوت الدموع ..

اعلم انك سئمتي ...

ولكن اين المفر .. فقد سلكتِ طريقا يصعب فيه الرجوع ..

وجعلتِ نفسك بطلهً لروايهٍ عنوانها الجروح ..

وخضتي حرب الحب دون اي دروع ..

فرفعتي الرايه واعلنتي الخضوع ...

وقبعتي في سجن الغرام بين الظلام وحيده بلا شموع ...

انت التي وهبت مشاعرك لذلك الحب المخدوع..

انت التي تسللت الى شرع لا يعرف الممنوع ...

تسللتي الى شرع الهوى ..وكم من اناس في شرع الهوى ظلموا وذرفوا الدموع ..

فلا تطلبي مني الان ان اكف ..

فكيف اكف وانا لست من العدم ..

فانا انبع من بشر وليس من جمادٍ او صنم ..

انا انبع من جرح لن يلتئم ...

فلا تعاتبيني وتشعريني بالندم ..

عاتبي احساسك الذي اصابه السقم ..

عاتبي طيبتك التي جعلتك مستودعا من الالم ..

عاتبي الغرام الذي حول حياتك الى قصور اوهام ...

عاتبي ايامك او عاتبي الاحلام ...

او عاتبي قلبك الذي استسلم للحب وانهزم ...

عاتبي نفسك ...فلا يلام الا من لنفسه ظلم ...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات



----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

أواه عليك دمعتي
أنت لست ككل دمعة سقطت على الخد أنت رفيقتي في حزني
أنت صديقتي في فرحي
أعانقك حينما ينزف جرح في قلبي فأجدك خير ملاذ وأفضل صديق وأحن قلب
تغسلين كآبتي
تعيدين لي أنفاسي اللاهثة من إعصار الحياة
أنت أنت لا تتغيرين مثل الإنسان
ليس فيك رياء ولا خداع
أبحث عنك في الأزمات 
أجدك تنتظري إشارة من قلبي لتنهمري على مساحة خدي وتسقيني من حبك 
وعطفك
تدركين كل أسراري 
تعرفين كل جراحي
تألفين كل آلامي
أقف منحنية أمام عظمتك
تحية إجلال وتقدير لأعز صديقة
وأحن رفيقة

----------


## ملكة الاحساس



----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

**لحظة بكائي*****

ساعة البكاء تخرج همومي

لحظة البكاء تتلبد غيومي 

فتتساقط من تلبدها دموعي

تسقط على خدي لتغسل غمومي 

فمطر دموعي ساخن يكاد يحرق في خدودي

تاتي يامطرا من دموع فتخطف ضحكتي
وتفضح كتومي 

وتهرب بابتسامتي بعيدااا

حتى تتوقف عن الهطول

ايامطرا من دموع ارحم ضحكتي

ودعها تعود الي لتخفي غمتي

احب فيك شيئا واحدا يامطري

هو انك تهطل لتغسل بدلك قتري

وتنبث على ارض قلبي ربيع صفوتي

فبعد ان هطلت امطارك على ارض قلبي
بسسب غمي
فغسلت منه ارشيف غمومي

فسميتك يامطر شتائي 

بلفظة اطلقت عليها 

لحظة بكائي

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):  :SnipeR (50):

----------


## رنيم

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## اردن الفخر

حلوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## غسان

_حتى البكاء بات ممنوعا_

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

عطشانة كتير لدرجة بدي ابكي 


 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

ابكي على الايام وعالناس يلي اتغيرت

ما بقا للصدق مكان والعين للدمع استسلمت
وأه ياجرح الهوى
القلب من ناره انكوى
أصرخ وبصوتي صدى
ياناس انا روحي اتألمت

وابكي على الايام وعالناس يلي اتغيرت
ليه دايما بفكر بالماضي
والماضي دايما ناسيني
ليه بقول رح اعيش راضي
رغم اليأس في سنيني
ياقلبي كفاية وعيش فاضي
هيدي وجوه الناس تلونت

وابكي على الايام وعالناس يلي اتغيرت
حاولت انساهم يوم
وابعد طيفهم عن خيالي
حاولت رغم الهموم
وانا مشغول فيهم ليالي
حرمت من عيني النوم
والناس عني اتكلمت

وابكي على الايام وعالناس يلي اتغيرت

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): :eh_s(16) :  :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):   :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## غسان

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## عاشق الحصن

:Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16): 
 :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

:SnipeR (13):  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

بحر من دموع الحزن وآهااااته* تتملكني رغبة قوية في البكاء* والبكاء بشدّة* لا أعرف سبباً لهذه الرغبة !!*
لكن قد تكون امور كثيرة اجتمعت لسببٍ معين ..
فأثارت ماحاولت أخفيه من دمع وحزن ..
آآآآآآهــ ..
هل ستنفع دموعي ؟؟
هل ستعود الإبتسامة إلى شفاهي؟؟ 
هل ستهدأ روحي؟؟ 
لماذا تأتي دموعي في هذا الوقت ..
هل لتشعرني بضعفي ؟؟
تشعرني بهشاشة السياج والحاجز الذي أضعه على حياتي ..
تلك الدموع تشعرني بلحظات اليأس التي تمرّ على قلبي ..
ولن يرافق تلك الدموع سوى الحزن.. 
فلماذا كل شيء يثير حزني ..
لماذا أبحث عن احزان الغير لأضيفها إلى أحزاني ..
لماذا الآهااات تخترق حواجز قلبي ..
تُريد إطلاق سراحها ..
تُريد الخروج من السجن الذي أقحمتها فيه ..
فهذه الآهااات مكتومة لاترى النور.. 
فلو خرجت آهاتي لزلزلت كل من هو موجود ..
لو خرجت لأغرقت الجميع في بحر من دموع الحزن وآهااااااته ..
أعذروا دموعي.. 
فلم أعرف سبباً لخروجها في هذه الليلة !!!

----------


## mylife079

سأظل أبكي بصمت..!!

رغم آمالي وآلامي...رغم كل أمنياتي وأحلامي

رغم شعور الغربة الذي يحتل مشاعري

ويستبيح بقسوته المعتادة 

مملكة ابتسامي...

----------


## هدوء عاصف

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

ليش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079



----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

الدموع
هى صديقتى وهى من تفهمنى عندما اكون وحيده
لي قصة مع الاحزان في قلبي اخفيتها ... كم قضيت من سنين العمر لم اكشفها
حاولت ان انسى شيء من مأسيها ... جربت ان ارسوا بعيدا عن شواطيها
لكن كلما رحلت تذكرتها ..لم تغب عن بالي لحظه كنت اراها دوما امام عيني
قصة مع الايام كانت تحسب بكل معانيها

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):  :SnipeR (60):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mylife079



----------


## طوق الياسمين

:upset2::upset2::upset2:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:36 2 58[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

ابكي على امسي وابكي على قدري وابكي على من كانت الاولى بحياتي

----------


## mylife079



----------


## حسان القضاة

ادمع الدمع وما سال
والعينُ بحر والسحاب ثقال
والصمت نارٌ في اشتعال
والحلم بيت
إن البيت مال
والضيق صدر
والافكار في اقتتال
وفي سواد الليل
احاجي وكربٌ وابتهال
والدعاء مات
ماله لا يقال
ومن مات معه
يبقى هنا السؤال

----------


## mylife079



----------


## وسام المصري

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## mylife079

:SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):  :SnipeR (10):

----------


## سوسنه

:SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :SnipeR (72):  :36 2 58[1]: 
 :36 2 58[1]: 
[align=left][glow1=00CCCC]اذا اختص الامر بالبكاء نحن مستعدون للمسانده[/glow1][/align]

----------


## الورده الجوريه

:Huilen: :upset2: :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(16):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :C06a766466:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابكي يا عيني ... ترى البكاء يريحني 
ابكي على الماضي يا عيني 
ابكي على الوداع الاخير يا عيني 
تجاوبني عيني انا ما اقدر على طلبك يا عيني 
قلتلها يا عيني بس ابيكي شوية 
نرجع للماضي بلحظة ذكية 
نبكي على الحب و الترانيم المنسية 

من ابداعات .. معاذ ملحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

عندما اتذكر تلك الكلمات ترقرق عيناي 
ولكن الهدوء يأتي من بعيد على احساس تجمد بعد ما مر عليه من ماضي وحاضر 
ولكن املي ان المستقبل سيكون اجمل من الذي كان قبله وان دمعي سيزول وياتي اخر 
ليريح عيناي من تعب بات فيها من زمن بعيد

----------


## mylife079



----------


## mylife079

:36 2 58[1]:  :36 2 58[1]:  :36 2 58[1]:

----------


## غسان

_:eh_s(

وهل ينفع البكاء ؟؟؟؟_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (38):  :SnipeR (38):

----------


## mylife079

:36 2 58[1]:  :36 2 58[1]:  :36 2 58[1]:

----------


## mylife079



----------

